# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  فهرس الدخول الي قانون المخدرات

## هيثم الفقى

***
رقم 182 لسنة 1960 المعدل بالقانون رقم 122 لسنة 1989
والجداول المرفقة به وكافة القرارات المعدلة والمنفذة له

فهرس الدخول الي قانون المخدرات

قانون الإصدار
الفصل الأول : في الجواهر المخدرة. 
الفصل الثاني : في الجلب والتصدير والنقل.
الفصل الثالث : في الاتجار بالجواهر المخدرة.
الفصل الرابع : في الصيدليات.
الفصل الخامس : في إنتاج الجواهر المخدرة وصنع المستحضرات الطبية المحتوية عليها.
الفصل السادس : في المواد التي تخضع لبعض قيود الجواهر المخدرة .
الفصل السابع : في النباتات الممنوع زراعتها.
الفصل الثامن : أحكام عامة.
الفصل التاسع : في العقوبات.
الجدول رقم 1 : المواد المعتبرة مخدرة
الجدول رقم 2 : المستحضرات المستثناه من النظام المطبق على المواد المخدرة
الجدول رقم 3 : فى المواد التى تخضع لبعض قيود الجواهر المخدرة
الجدول رقم 4 : الحد الأقصى لكميات الجواهر المخدرة الذى لا يجوز للأطباء البشريين وأطباء الأسنان الحائزين على دبلوم أو بكالوريس تجاوزه فى وصفة طبية و احدة
الجدول رقم 5 : النباتات  الممنوع زراعتها.
الجدول رقم 6 : أجزاء النباتات المستثناة من أحكام هذا القانون


قرار رئيس الجمهورية
بالقانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960
في شأن مكافحة المخدرات وتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار فيها ( 1 )
المعدل بالقانون رقم 122 لسنة 1989*1

باسم الأمة - رئيس الجمهورية 
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور المؤقت  

وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (351) لسنة 1952 بشأن مكافحة المخدرات وتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار فيها الصادر في الإقليم المصري والقوانين المعدلة له .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وعلى القرار رقم 137/ ل . ر لسنة 1935 الصادر في الإقليم السورى ، وعلى المرسوم التشريعي رقم (148) لسنة 1949 الصادر في الإقليم السوري .

وبناء على ما أرتاه مجلس الدولة .
قرر القانون الآتي :


الفصل الأول
في الجواهر المخدرة *2

مادة 1 
تعتبر جواهر مخدرة في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون المواد المبينة في الجدول رقم (1) الملحق به ، ويستثنى منها المستحضرات المبينة بالجدول رقم (2) . 

مادة 2 
يحظر على أى شخص أن يجلب أو يصدر أو ينتج أو يملك أو يحرز أو يشترى أو يبيع جواهر مخدرة أو يتبادل عليها أو ينزل عنها بأي صفة أو أن يتدخل  بصفته وسيطا في شئ من ذلك إلا في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وبالشروط المبينة به .


الفصل الثاني
في الجلب والتصدير والنقل *3
مادة 3 
لا يجوز جلب الجواهر المخدرة أو تصديرها إلا بمقتضى ترخيص كتابي من الجهة الإدارية المختصة . 

مادة 4 
لا يجوز منح إذن الجلب المشار إليه في المادة السابقة إلا للأشخاص الآتين : 
( ا ) مديري المحال المرخص لها في الاتجار في الجواهر المخدرة  
(ب) مديري الصيدليـات أو المحال المعدة لصنع المستحضرات الاقرباذينية . 
(ج) مديرى معامل التحاليل الكميائية أو الصناعية أو الأبحاث العلمية . 
(د) مصالح الحكومة والمعاهد العلمية المعترف بها . 
وللجهة الإدارية المختصة رفض طلب الحصول على الإذن أو خفض الكمية المطلوبة ولا يمنح إذن التصدير إلا لمديري المحال المرخص لها فى الاتجار في الجواهر المخدرة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ويبين فى الطلب اسم الطالب وعنوان عمله واسم الجوهر المخدر كاملا وطبيعته والكمية التي يريد جلبها أو تصديرها مع بيان الأسباب التي تبرر الجلب  أو التصدير وكذلك البيانات الأخرى التي تطلبها منه الجهة الإدارية المختصة . 
مادة 5 
لا تسلم الجواهر المخدرة التي تصل إلى الجمارك إلا بموجب إذن سحب كتابي تعطيه الجهة الإدارية المختصة للمرخص له بالجلب أو لمن يحل محله في عمله . 
وعلى مصلحة الجمارك في حالتي الجلب أو التصدير تسلم إذن السحب أو التصدير من أصحاب الشأن وإعادته إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة (1) .
مادة 6 
لا يجوز جلب الجواهر المخدرة أو تصديرها أو نقلها داخل طرود محتوية على مواد أخرى - ويجب أن يكون إرسـالها ( حتى ولو كانت بصفة عينة ) داخل طرود مؤمن عليها، وأن يبين عليها اسم الجوهر المخدر بالكامل وطبيعته وكميته ونسبته .


الفصل الثالث
فى الاتجار بالجواهر المخدرة *4
مادة 7 
لا يجوز الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الجهة الإدارية المختصة فى كل من الإقليمين .
ولا يجوز منح هذا الترخيص إلى : 
( أ ) المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جناية . 
(ب) المحكوم عليه فى إحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون .
(ج) المحكوم عليه فى سرقة أو إخفاء أشياء مسروقة أو خيانة أمانة أو نصب أو إعطاء شيك بدون رصيد أو تزوير أو استعمال أوراق مزورة أو شهادة زور أو هتك عرض وإفساد الأخلاق أو تشرد أو أشتباه، وكذلك المحكوم عليه لشروع منصوص عليه لإحدى هذه الجرائم . 
(د) المحكوم عليه فى إحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها فى الباب السابع الفصلين الأول والثانى من قانون العقوبات السورى . 
(و) من سبق فصلة تأديبياً من الوظائف العامة لأسباب مخلة بالشرف مالم تنقضى ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الفصل نهائياً . 

مادة 8 
لا يرخص فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة إلا فى مخازن أو مستودعات بمدن المحافظات وعواصم المديريات وقواعد المناطق والمراكز فيها عدا محافظات ومراكز الحدود .
ويجب أن تتوافر فى هذه الأماكن الاشتراطات التى تحدد بقرار من الوزير المختص .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ولا يجوز أن يكون للمخزن أو المستودع باب دخول مشترك مع مسكن أو عيادة طبية أو معمل للتحاليل أو محل تجارى أو صناعى أو أى مكان آخر ، ولا أن تكون له منافذ تتصل بشئ من ذلك .

على أنه يجوز الجمع بين الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة والإتجار فى المواد السامة فى مخزن أو مستودع واحد . 

مادة 9 
على طالب الترخيص أن يقدم إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة طلباً متضمناً البيانات التى يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص ومرفقاً به الأوراق والرسومات التى يعينها ذلك القرار .

مادة 10 
يعين للمحل المعد للإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة - سواء أكان مخزنا أو مستودعا - صيدلى يكون مسئولا عن إدارته طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ، ويجوز له الجمع بين إدارة هذا المحل وبين إدارة المحل المعد للإتجار فى الأدوية السامة إذا كان فى محل واحد . 


مادة 11 
لا يجوز لمديرى المحال المرخص لها فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة أن يبيعوا أو يسلموا هذه الجواهر أو ينزلوا عنها بأية صفة كانت إلا للأشخاص الآتين : 
( أ ) مديرى المخازن المرخص لها فى هذا الإتجار . 
(ب) مديرى الصيدليات ومصانع المستحضرات الأقرباذينية . 
(ج) مديرى صيدليات المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات إذا كانوا من الصيادلة . 
وكذلك يجوز لهم أن يبيعوا أو يسلموا أو ينزلوا عن هذه الجواهر بموجب بطاقات الرخص المنصوص عليها فى المادة 19 إلى الأشخاص الآتين : 
( أ ) الأطباء الذين تخصصهم المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات التى ليس بها صيادلة . 
(ب) مديرى معامل التحاليل الكميائية والصناعية والأبحاث العلمية 
(ج )  مصالح الحكومة والمعاهد العلمية المعترف بها . 

ولا يتم تسليم الجواهر المخدرة المبيعة أو التى نزل عنها إلا إذا قدم المستلم إيصالا من أصل وثلاث صور مطبوعا على كل منها إسم وعنوان الجهة المتسلمة وموضحاً

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بالمداد أو بالقلم الاتيلين إسم الجوهر المخدر بالكامل وطبيعته ونسبته وتاريخ التحرير وكذا الكمية بالأرقام والحروف . 
ويجب أن يوقع المستلم أصل الإيصال وصوره الثلاث وأن يختمها بخاتم خاص بالجهة المتسلمة مكتوبا فى وسطه كلمة مخدر . 

وعلى مدير المحل أن يؤشر على الإيصال وصوره الثلاث بما يفيد الصرف وتاريخه وأن يحتفظ بالنسخة الأصلية ويعطى المتسلم إحدى الصور وترسل الصورتان بكتاب موصى عليه إلى الجهة ادارية المختصة فى اليوم التالى لتاريخ الصرف على الأكثر (1) .

مادة 12 
جميع الجواهر المخدرة الواردة للمحل المرخص له فى الإتجار بها وكذا المصروفة منه يجب قيدها أولا بأول فى اليوم ذاته فى دفاتر خاصة مرقومة صحائفها ومختومة بخاتم الجهة الإدارية المختصة ويجب أن يذكر بهذه الدفاتر تاريخ الورود وأسم البائع وعنوانه وتاريخ الصرف وإسم المشترى وعنوانه ويذكر فى الحالتين اسم الجواهر المخدرة بالكامل وطبيعتها وكميتها ونسبتها وكذلك جميع البيانات التى تقررها الجهة الإدارية المختصة . 

مادة 13 
على مديرى المحال المرخص لها فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة أن يرسلوا بكتاب موصى عليه إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة فى الأسبوع الأول من كل شهر كشفاً موقعاً عليه منهم مبينا به الوارد من الجواهر المخدرة والمصروف منها خلال الشهر السابق والباقى منها وذلك بملء النماذج التى تعدها الجهة الإدارية المختصة لهذا الغرض .
الفصل الرابع
فى الصيــدليــات *5

مادة 14 
لا يجوز للصيادلة أن يصرفوا جواهر مخدرة إلا بتذكرة طبية من طبيب بشرى أو طبيب أسنان حائز على دبلوم أو بكالوريوس أو بموجب بطاقة رخصة ووفقاً للأحكام التالية : 

ويحظر على هؤلاء صرف جواهر مخدرة بموجب التذاكر الطبية إذا زادت الكمية المدونة بها على الكميات المقررة بالجدول رقم (4) . 

ومع ذلك إذا استلزمت حالة المريض زيادة تلك الكميات فعلى الطبيب المعالج أن يطلب بطاقة رخصة بالكميات اللازمة لهذا الغرض .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 15 

يصدر الوزير المختص قرارا بالبيانات والشروط الواجب توافرها فى تحرير التذاكر الطبية التى توصف بها جواهر مخدرة للصرف من الصيدلات فيما عدا صيدليات المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات وتصرف التذاكر من دفاتر مختومة بخاتم الجهة الإدارية المختصة تسلم بالأثمان التى تقررها تلك الجهة على أن يجاوز ثمنها مائتى مليم أو ليرتين سوريتين للدفتر الواحد ، وللوزير المختص تحديد المقادير التى لا يصح مجاوزة صرفها لكل مريض شهرياً . 

مادة 16 
لا يجوز للصيادلة صرف تذاكر طبية تحتوى على جواهر مخدرة بعد مضى خمسة أيام من تاريخ تحريرها . 

مادة 17 
لا ترد التذاكر الطبية المحتوية على جواهر مخدرة لحاملة ويحظر استعمالها أكثر من مرة ويجب حفظها بالصيدلية مبينا عليها تاريخ صرف الدواء ورقم قيدها فى دفتر التذاكر الطبية ولحاملها أن يطلب من الصيدلية تسليمة صورة من التذاكر مختومة بخاتمها ولا يجوز استخدام الصورة فى الحصول على جواهر مخدرة أو على أدوية تحتوى على تلك الجواهر . 

مادة 18 
يجب قيد الجواهر المخدرة الواردة إلى الصيدلية يوم ورودها وكذا المصروفة منها أولا بأول فى ذات يوم صرفها فى دفتر خاص للوارد والمصروف مرقومة صحائفه ومختومة بخاتم الجهة الإدارية المختصة . 
ويذكر فى القيد بحروف واضحة البيانات الآتية : 


أولاً : فيما يختص بالوارد 
تاريخ الورود وأسم البائع وعنوانه ونوع الجوهر المخدر وكميته . 
ثانياً فيما يختص بالمصروف : 
( أ ) اسم وعنوان محرر التذكرة .
(ب) اسم المريض بالكامل ولقبه وسنه وعنوانه .
(ج) التاريخ الذى صرف فيه الدواء  ورقم القيد فى دفتر التذاكر الطبية ، وكذا كمية الجواهر المخدرة الذى يحتوى عليه . 
ويدون بهذا الدفتر علاوة على ذلك جميع البيانات الأخرى التى يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 19 
يجوز للصيدليات صرف جواهر مخدرة بموجب بطاقات الرخص المنصوص عليها فى المواد التالية للأشخاص الآتين :
( أ ) الأطباء البشريين والأطباء البيطريين وأطباء الأسنان الحائزين على دبلوم أو بكالوريوس . 
(ب) الأطباء الذين تخصصهم لذلك المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات التى ليس بها صيادلة . 

مادة 20 
تصرف بطاقات الرخص المذكورة بالمادة السابقة من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بعد تقديم طلب يبين فيه ما يأتى :
( أ ) أسماء الجواهر المخدرة كاملا وطبيعة كل منها . 
(ب) الكمية اللازمة للطالب . 
(ج )  جميـع البيانات الأخرى التى يمكن أن تطلبها الجهة الإدارية المختصـة ولهذه الجهة رفض إعطاء الرخصة أو خفض الكمية المطلوبة. 

مادة 21 
يجب أن يبين فى بطاقة الرخصة ما يأتى : 
( أ ) اسم صاحب البطاقة ولقبة وصناعته وعنوانه . 
(ب) كمية الجواهر المخدرة التى يصرح بصرفها بموجب البطاقة وكذلك أقصى كمية يمكن صرفها فى الدفعة الواحدة . 
(ج ) التاريخ الذى ينتهى فيه مفعول البطاقة . 

مادة 22 
يجب على الصيادلة أن يبينوا فى بطاقة الرخصة الكمية التى صرفوها وتواريخ الصرف وأن يوقعوا على هذه البيانات . 

ولا يجوز تسليم الجواهر المخدرة بموجب بطاقة الرخصة إلا بإيصال من صاحب البطاقة موضح به بالمداد أو بقلم الأتيلين التاريخ وإسم الجوهر المخدر كاملا وكميته بالأرقام والحروف ورقم بطاقة الرخصة وتاريخها . 
وعلى صاحب البطاقة ردها إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال أسبوع من تاريخ انتهاء مفعولها . 

مادة 23 
على مديرى الصيدليات أن يرسلوا إلى الجهة التى تعينها الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال الخمسة عشر يوما الأولى من شهرى يناير     ( كانون ثان ) ويوليو (تموز)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من كل سنة بكتاب موصى عليه كشفا تفصيليا موقعا منهم عن الوارد والمصروف والباقى من الجواهر  المخدرة خلال الستة أشهر السابقة ، وذلك على النموذج التى تصدره الجهة الإدارية  المختصة لهذا الغرض . 
مادة 24 
على كل شخص ممن ذكروا فى المادتين 11 ، 19 رخص له فى حيازة الجواهر  المخدرة  أن يقيد الوارد والمصروف من هذه الجواهر أولا بأول فى اليوم ذاته وفى دفتر خاص مرقومة صحائفه ومختومة بخاتم الجهة الإدارية المختصة مع ذكر اسم المريض أو اسم صاحب الحيوان كاملا ولقبه وسنة وعنوانه إذا كان الصرف فى المستشفيات أو المصحات أو المستوصفات أو العيادات وإذا كان الصرف لأغراض أخرى فيبين الغرض الذى استعملت فيه هذه الجواهر . 


الفصل الخامس
فى إنتاج الجواهر  المخدرة وصنع المستحضرات الطبية المحتوية عليها *6

مادة 25 
لا يجوز إنتاج أو استخراج أو فصل أو صنع أى جوهر أو مادة من الجواهر والمواد الواردة بالجدول رقم (1) . 

مادة 26 
لا يجوز فى مصانع المستحضرات الطبية صنع مسحضرات يدخل فى تركيبها جواهر مخدرة  إلا بعد الحصول على الترخيص المنصوص عليه فى المادة (7) . 

ولا يجوز لهذه المصانع إستعمال الجواهر المخدرة التى توجد لديها إلا فى صنع المستحضرات التى تنتجها وعليها أن تتبع أحكام المادتين (12، 13) فيما يتعلق بما يرد إليها من الجواهر المخدرة  وأحكام المواد (11، 12،13) فيما يتعلق بما تنتجه من مستحضرات طبية يدخل فى تركيبها أحد الجواهر المخدرة بأية نسبة كانت . 

الفصل السادس
فى المواد التى تخضع لبعض
قيــــود الجــواهـر  المخــدرة *7

مادة 27 
لا يجوز إنتاج أو استخراج أو فصل أو صنع أو إحراز أو شراء أو بيع أو نقل أو تسليم أى من المواد الواردة فى الجدول رقم (3) وذلك فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً (1)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وتسرى أحكام الفصل الثانى على جلب هذه المواد وتصديرها 

وفى حالة جلب أحد المحال المرخص لها فى الإتجار فى الجواهر  المخدرة لإحدى هذه المواد وجب عليه إتباع أحكام القيد والأخطار المنصوص عليها فى المادتين (12 ، 13)

الفصل السابع
فى النباتات الممنوع زراعتها *8

مادة 28 
لا يجوز زراعة النباتات المبينة بالجدول رقم (5) . 

مادة 29 
يحظر على أى شخص أن يجلب أو يصدر أو ينقل أو يملك أو يحرز أو يشترى أو يبيع أو يتبادل أو يتسلم أو يسلم أو ينزل عن النباتات المذكورة فى الجدول (5) فى جميع أطوار نموها وكذلك بذورها مع استثناء أجزاء النباتات المبينة بالجدول رقم (6) 

مادة 30 
للوزير المختص الترخيص للمصالح الحكومية والمعاهد العلمية بزراعة أى نبات من النباتات الممنوعة زراعتها وذلك للأغراض أو البحوث العلمية بالشروط التى يضعها لذلك . 

وللوزير المختص أن يرخص فى جلب النباتات المبينة بالجدول رقم (5) وبذورها ، وفى هذه الحالة تخضع هذه النباتات والبذور لأحكام الفصلين الثانى والثالث . 

الفصل الثامن
أحكــــام عــامــة *9

مادة 31 
يجب حفظ الدفاتر المنصوص عليها فى المواد (12، 18، 24، 26) لمدة عشر سنوات من تاريخ آخر قيد تم فيها كما تحفظ الإيصالات المنصوص عليها فى المواد (11، 22،26) والتذاكر الطبية المنصوص عليها فى المادة 14 للمدة ذاتها من التاريخ المبين عليها . 

مادة 32

----------


## هيثم الفقى

للوزير المختص بقرار يصدره أن يعدل فى الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون بالحذف وبالإضافة أو بتغيير النسب الواردة فيها . 

الفصل التاسع
فى العقـــوبــات *10

مادة 33 (1) 
يعاقب بالإعدام وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه .
( أ ) كل من صدر أو جلب جوهراً مخدراً قبل الحصول على الترخيص المنصوص عليه فى المادة (3) . 
(ب) كل من أنتج أو استخراج أو فصل أو صنع جوهرا مخدرا وكان ذلك بقصد الإتجار . 
(ج ) كل من زرع نباتا من النباتات الواردة فى الجدول رقم (5) أو صدره أو جلبه أو حازه أو أحرزه أو إشتراه أو باعه أو سلمه أو نقله أيا كان طور نموه ، وكذلك بذوره ، وكان ذلك بقصد الإتجار أو اتجر فيه بأية صورة ، وذلك فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا . 
( د ) كل من قام ولو فى الخارج بتأليف عصابة، أو إدارتها أو التداخل فى إدارتها أو فى تنظيمها أو الإنضمام إليها أو الاشتراك فيها وكان من أغراضها الإتجار فى الجواهر  المخدرة  أو تقديمها للتعاطى أو ارتكاب أى من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة داخل البلاد 
وتقضى المحكمة فضلا عن العقوبتين المقررتين للجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا المادة بالتعويض الجمركى المقرر قانونا . 

مادة 34 (1) 
يعاقب بالإعدام أو بالأشغال الشاقة المؤيدة وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه . 
( أ ) كل من حاز أو أحرز أو أشترى أو باع أو سلم أو نقل أو قدم للتعاطى جوهرا مخدرا وكان ذلك بقصد الإتجار أو اتجر فيه بأية صورة ، وذلك فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً . 
(ب) كل من رخص له فى حيازة جوهر مخدر لاستعماله فى غرض معين وتصرف فيه بأية صورة فى غير هذا الغرض . 
(ج ) كل من أدار أو هيأ مكانا لتعاطى الجواهر  المخدرة  بمقابل . 
وتكون عقوبة الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة الإعدام والغرامة التى لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه فى الأحوال الآتية : 
1. إذا استخدم الجانى فى ارتكاب إحدى هذه الجرائم من لم يبلغ من العمر إحدى وعشرين سنة ميلادية أو استخدم أحداً من أصوله أو من فروعه أو زوجه أو أحداً

----------


## هيثم الفقى

للوزير المختص بقرار يصدره أن يعدل فى الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون بالحذف وبالإضافة أو بتغيير النسب الواردة فيها . 

الفصل التاسع
فى العقـــوبــات *10

مادة 33 (1) 
يعاقب بالإعدام وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه .
( أ ) كل من صدر أو جلب جوهراً مخدراً قبل الحصول على الترخيص المنصوص عليه فى المادة (3) . 
(ب) كل من أنتج أو استخراج أو فصل أو صنع جوهرا مخدرا وكان ذلك بقصد الإتجار . 
(ج ) كل من زرع نباتا من النباتات الواردة فى الجدول رقم (5) أو صدره أو جلبه أو حازه أو أحرزه أو إشتراه أو باعه أو سلمه أو نقله أيا كان طور نموه ، وكذلك بذوره ، وكان ذلك بقصد الإتجار أو اتجر فيه بأية صورة ، وذلك فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا . 
( د ) كل من قام ولو فى الخارج بتأليف عصابة، أو إدارتها أو التداخل فى إدارتها أو فى تنظيمها أو الإنضمام إليها أو الاشتراك فيها وكان من أغراضها الإتجار فى الجواهر  المخدرة  أو تقديمها للتعاطى أو ارتكاب أى من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة داخل البلاد 
وتقضى المحكمة فضلا عن العقوبتين المقررتين للجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا المادة بالتعويض الجمركى المقرر قانونا . 

مادة 34 (1) 
يعاقب بالإعدام أو بالأشغال الشاقة المؤيدة وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه . 
( أ ) كل من حاز أو أحرز أو أشترى أو باع أو سلم أو نقل أو قدم للتعاطى جوهرا مخدرا وكان ذلك بقصد الإتجار أو اتجر فيه بأية صورة ، وذلك فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً . 
(ب) كل من رخص له فى حيازة جوهر مخدر لاستعماله فى غرض معين وتصرف فيه بأية صورة فى غير هذا الغرض . 
(ج ) كل من أدار أو هيأ مكانا لتعاطى الجواهر  المخدرة  بمقابل . 
وتكون عقوبة الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة الإعدام والغرامة التى لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه فى الأحوال الآتية : 
1. إذا استخدم الجانى فى ارتكاب إحدى هذه الجرائم من لم يبلغ من العمر إحدى وعشرين سنة ميلادية أو استخدم أحداً من أصوله أو من فروعه أو زوجه أو أحداً

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ممن يتولى تربيتهم أو ملاحظتهم أو ممن له سلطة فعلية عليهم فى رقابتهم أو توجيههم .
2. إذا كان الجانى من الموظفين أو المستخدمين العموميين المكلفين بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون أو المنوط بهم مكافحة المخدرات أو الرقابة على تداولها أو حيازتها أو كان ممن لهم اتصال بها بأى وجه . 
3. إذا استغل الجانى فى ارتكابها أو تسهيل السلطة المخولة له بمقتضى وظيفته أو عمله أو الحصانة المقررة له طبقاً للدستور أو القانون . 
4. إذا وقعت الجريمة فى إحدى دور العبادة أو دور التعليم ومرافقها الخدمية أو النوادى أو الحدائق العامة أو أماكن العلاج أو المؤسسات الاجتماعية أو العقابية أو المعسكرات أو السجون أو بالجوار المباشر لهذه الأماكن . 
5. إذا قدم الجانى الجوهر المخدر أوسلمه أو باعه إلى من لم يبلغ من العمر إحدى وعشرين سنة ميلادية أو دفعه إلى تعاطيه بأية وسيلة من وسائل الإكراه أو الغش أو الترغيب أو الإغراء أو التسهيل . 
6. إذا كان الجوهر المخدر محل الجريمة من الكوكايين أو الهيروين أو أى من المواد الواردة فى القسم الأول من الجدول رقم (1) المرفق . 
7. إذا كان الجانى قد سبق الحكم عليه فى جناية من الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة أو المادة السابقة . 

مادة 34 مكرراً (1) 
يعاقب بالاعدام وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة الف جنيه كل من دفع غيره بأية وسيلة من وسائل الإكراه أو الغش إلى تعاطى جوهر مخدر من الكوكايين أو الهيروين أو أى من المواد الواردة فى القسم الأول من الجدول رقم (1) .

مادة 35 (1) 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز مائتى ألف جنيه . 
( أ ) كل من أدار مكانـا أو هيأه للغير لتعاطى الجواهر المخدرة بغير مقابل . 
(ب) كل من سهل أو قدم للتعاطى ، بغير مقابل جوهرا مخدرا فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا . 

مادة 36 (1) 
استثناء من أحكام المادة 17 من قانون العقوبات لا يجوز فى تطبيق المواد السابقة والمادة (38) النزول عن العقوبة التالية مباشرة للعقوبة المقررة للجريمة ، فإذا كانت العقوبة التالية هى الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو السجن فلا يجوز أن تقل المدة المحكوم بها عن ست سنوات .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 37 (2)  
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسين ألف جنيه كل من حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى أو أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع جوهرا مخدراً أو زرع نباتا من النباتات الواردة فى الجدول رقم (5) أو حازه أو اشتراه ، وكان ذلك بقصد التعاطى او الاستعمال الشخصى فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانوناً . 
وللمحكمة ان تأمر فى الحكم الصادر بالادانة بتنفيذ العقوبات المقضى بها فى السجون الخاصة التى تنشأ للمحكوم عليهم فى جرائم هذا القانون او فى الاماكن التى تخصص لهم بالمؤسسات العقابية .

ويجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم بالعقوبة فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الاولى- بدلا من تنفيذ هذة العقوبة ان تأمر بإيداع من يثبت إدمانة إحدى المصحات التى تنشأ لهذا الغرض بقرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع وزراء الصحة والداخلية والشئون الاجتماعية , وذلك ليعالج فيها طبيا ونفسيا واجتماعيا ولا يجوز ان تقل مدة بقاء المحكوم علية بالمصحة عن ستة اشهر ولا أن تزيد على ثلاث سنوات أو مدة العقوبة المقضى بها ايهما أقل .

ويكون الافراج عن المودع بعد شفائه بقرار من اللجنة المختصة بالإشراف على المودعيين بالمصحة ، فإذا تبين عدم جدوى الإيداع  أو انتهت المدة القصوى المقررة له قبل شفاء المحكوم  عليه ، أو خالف المودع الواجبات المفورضة عليه لعلاجه ، أو ارتكب أثناء إيداعه أيا من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون رفعت اللجنة المشار إليها الأمر إلى المحكمة عن طريق النيابة العامة بطلب الحكم بإلغاء وقف التنفيذ ، لاستيفاء الغرامة وباقى مدة العقوبة المقيدة للحرية المقضى بها بعد استنزال المدة التى قضاها المحكوم عليه بالمصحة . 

ولا يجوز الحكم بالايداع إذا ارتكب الجانى جناية من الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة بعد سبق الحكم عليه بالعقوبة أو بتدبير الإيداع المشار إليه ، وفى هذه الحالة تسرى الأحكام المقررة فى المادة السابقة إذا رأت المحكمة وجها لتطبيق المادة (17) من قانون العقوبات . 

مادة 37 مكررا (1) 
تشكل اللجنة المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة فى كل محافظة برئاسة مستشار بمحكمة الاستئناف على الأقل وممثل للنيابة العامة بدرجة رئيس نيابة على الأقل وممثلين لوزارات الصحة والداخلية والدفاع والشئون الاجتماعية ويصدر بتشكيل هذه اللجان وتحديد اختصاصاتها ونظام العمل بها قرار من وزير العدل ، وللجنة أو

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تستعين فى أداء مهمتها بمن ترى الإستعانة به كما يجوز أن يضم إلى عضويتها آخرون وذلك بقرار من وزير العدل . 

مادة 37 مكرراً ( أ )
لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية على من يتقدم للجنة المشار إليها فى المادة السابقة من تلقاء نفسه من متعاطى المواد المخدرة للعلاج، ويبقى فى هذه الحالة تحت العلاج فى المصحات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 37 من هذا القانون أو فى دور العلاج التى تنشأ لهذا الغرض بقرار من وزير الشئون الاجتماعية بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة، وذلك لتلقى العلاج الطبى والنفسى والاجتماعى إلى أن تقرر هذه اللجنة غير ذلك . 

فإذا غادر المريض المصحة أو توقف عن التردد على دور العلاج المشار إليها قبل صدور قرار اللجنة المذكورة يلزم بدفع نفقات العلاج ويجوز تحصيلها منه بطريق الحجز الإدارى ولا ينطبق فى شأنه حكم المادة 45 من هذا القانون . 

ولا تسرى أحكام هذه المادة على من كان محرزا لمادة مخدرة ولم يقدمها إلى الجهة المختصة عند دخوله المصحة أو عند تردده على دور العلاج . 

مادة 37 مكررا (ب) 
لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية على من ثبت إدمانه أو تعاطيه المواد الخدرة ، إذا طلب زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو أحد فروعه إلى اللجنة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 37 مكرراً من هذا القانون ، علاجه فى إحدى المصحات أو دور العلاج المنصوص عليها فى المادة (37) مكرراً ( أ ) . 

وتفصل اللجنة فى الطلب بعد فحصه وسماع أقوال ذوى الشأن ولها أن تطلب إلى النيابة العامة تحقيق هذا الطلب وموافاتها بمذكرة برأيها .

ويكون إيداع المطلوب علاجه فى حالة موافقته أحد المصحات أو إلزامه بالتردد على دور العلاج بقرار من اللجنة فإذا رفض ذلك رفعت اللجنة الأمر عن طريق النيابة العامة إلى محكمة الجنايات التى يقع فى دائرتها محل إقامته منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة ، لتأمر بإيداعه أو بإلزامه بالتردد على دور العلاج . 

ويجوز للجنة فى حالة الضرورة ، وقبل الفصل فى الطلب ، أن تودع المطلوب علاجه تحت الملاحظة لمدة لا تزيد على أسبوعين لمراقبته طبياً وله أن يتظلم من إيداعه بطلب يقدم إلى النيابة العامة أو مدير المكان المودع به ، وعلى النيابة العامة خلال ثلاثة أيام من وصول الطلب إليها أن ترفعه إلى المحكمة المشار إليها فى هذه المادة لتأمر بما تراه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وفى جميع الأحوال تطبق بشأن العلاج والانقطاع عنه الأحكام المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة . 

مادة 37 مكرراً (ج) 
تعد جميع البيانات التى تصل إلى علم القائمين بالعمل فى شئون علاج المدمنين أو المتعاطين من الأسرار التى يعاقب على إفشائها بالعقوبة المقررة فى المادة (310) من قانون العقوبات .

مادة 37 مكرراً (د) 
ينشأ صندوق خاص لمكافحة وعلاج الإدمان والتعاطى تكون له الشخصية الاعتبارية . 

ويصدر بتنظيمه وبتحديد تبعيته وبتمويله وتحديد اختصاصاته قرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على اقتراح المجلس القومى لمكافحة وعلاج الإدمان ، ويكون من بين اختصاصاته إنشاء مصحات ودور علاج المدمنين والمتعاطين للمواد المخدرة وإقامة سجون للمحكوم عليهم فى جرائم الخدرات ، كما تكون من بين موارده الغرامات المقضى بها فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون والأموال التى يحكم بمصادرتها. 


مادة 38 (1) 
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها القانون يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز مائتى ألف جنيه كل من حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى أو سلم أو نقل أو زرع أو أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع جوهرا مخدراً أو نباتاً من النباتات الواردة فى الجدول رقم (5) وكان ذلك بغير قصد الاتجار أو التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي وفى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً . 

وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والغرامة التى لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه إذا كان الجوهر المخدر محل الجريمة من الكوكاكيين أو الهيروين أو أى من المواد الواردة فى القسم الأول من الجدول رقم (1) 

مادة 39 (1) 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف جنيه كل من ضبط فى مكان أعد أو هيئ لتعاطى الجواهر المخدرة وذلك أثناء تعاطيها مع علمه بذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وتزاد العقوبة إلى مثلها إذا كان الجوهر المخدر الذى قدم هو الكوكاكيين أو الهيروين أو أى من المواد الواردة بالقسم الأول من الجدول رقم (1) 
ولا يسرى حكم هذه المادة على زوج أو أصول أو فروع أو أخوة من أعد أو هيأ المكان المذكور أو على من يقيم فيه . 

مادة 40 (2) 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف جنيه ولا تجاوز عشرين ألف جنيه كل من تعدى على أحد الموظفين أو المستخدمين العموميين القائمين على تنفيذ هذا القانون وكان ذلك بسبب هذا التنفيذ أو قاومه بالقوة أو العنف أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها  .
وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والغرامة التى لا تقل عن عشرين ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسين ألف جنيه إذا نشأت عن التعدي أو المقاومة عاهة مستديمة يستحيل برؤها ، أو كان الجانى يحمل سلاحا أو كان من رجال السلطة المنوط بهم المحافظة على الأمن ، أو إذا قام الجانى بخطف أو احتجاز أى من القائمين على تنفيذ هذا القانون هو أو زوجه أو أحد من أصوله أو فروعه . 

وتكون العقوبة بالاعدام والغرامة التى لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز مائة ألف جنيه إذا أفضت الأفعال السابقة إلى الموت . 

مادة 41 (1) 
يعاقب بالإعدام وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز مائتى ألف جنيه كل من قتل عمداً أحد الموظفين أو المستخدمين العموميين القائمين على تنفيذ هذا القانون أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها . 

مادة 42 (2) 
من عدم الإخلال بحقوق الغير الحسن النية يحكم فى جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الجواهر المخدرة والنباتات المضبوطة الواردة بالجدول رقم (5) وبذورها وكذلك الأموال المتحصلة من الجريمة والأدوات ووسائل النقل المضبوطة التى استخدمت فى ارتكابها كما يحكم بمصادرة الأرض التى زرعت بالنباتات المشار إليها إذا كانت هذه الأرض مملوكة للجانى ، أو كانت له بسند غير مسجل ، فإن كان مجرد حائز لها حكم بإنهاء سند حيازته . 

وتخصص الأدوات ووسائل النقل المحكوم بمصادرتها للإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات بوزارة الداخلية متى قرر وزير الداخلية أنها لازمة لمباشرة نشاطها (3)

ويتبع ذلك بالنسبة لقوات حرس الحدود بقرار من وزير الحربية إذا كانت الأدوات ووسائـل النقل المحكوم بمصادرتها قد ضبطت بمعرفة هذه القوات (1)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 43 (2) 
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المواد السابقة يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف جنيه كل من رخص له فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة أو حيازتها ولم يمسك الدفاتر المنصوص عليها فى المواد (12، 18، 24، 26) من هذا القانون أو لم يقم بالقيد فيها . 

ويعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز ألفى جنيه كل من يتولى إدارة صيدلية أو محل مرخص له فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة ولم يقم بإرسال الكشوف المنصوص عليها فى المادتين (13، 23) إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة فى المواعيد المقررة .

ويعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن ألفى جنيه ولا تجاوز عشرة آلاف جنيه كل من حاز أو أحرز من الأشخاص المشار إليهم فى الفقرتين السابقتين جواهر مخدرة بكميات تزيد أو تقل عن الكميات الناتجة من تعدد عمليات الوزن بشرط ألا تزيد الفروق على ما يأتى : 
( أ )10% من الكميات التى لا تزيد على جرام واحد . 
(ب) 5 % فى الكميات التى تزيد على جرام حتى 25 جرام بشرط ألا يزيد مقدار التسامح على 50 سنتيجرام . 
(ج) 2 % فى الكميات التى تزيد  على 25 جرام . 
(د ) 5 % فى الجواهر المخدرة السائلة أيا كان مقدارها . 

وفى حالة العود إلى ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المبينة فى هذه المادة تكون العقوبة الحبس ومثلى الغرامة المقررة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 

مادة 44 (1) 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن ألفى جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه كل من أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع أو جلب أو صدر أو حاز بقصد الاتجار أية مادة من المواد الواردة فى الجدول رقم (3) وذلك فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا ، وفى جميع الأحوال يحكم بمصادرة المواد المضبوطة . 

مادة 45 (1)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفى جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب أية مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا القانون أو القرارات المنفذة له ، ويحكم بالإغلاق عند مخالفة حكم المادة (8) .
مادة 46

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لا يجوز وقف تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بعقوبة الجنحة على من سبق الحكـم عليه فى إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون . 

وفى جميع الأحوال تكون الأحكام الصادرة بعقوبة الجنحة واجبة النفاذ فورا ولو مع استئنافها . 

ويجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بنشر ملخص الحكم النهائى على نفقة المحكوم عليه فى ثلاث جرائد يومية تعينها . 

مادة 46 مكرراً (2) 
كل من توسط فى ارتكاب إحدى الجنايات المبينة فى هذا القانون يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها . 

مادة 46 مكرراً ( أ ) 
لا تنقضي بمضى المدة الدعوى الجنائية فى الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون والتى تقع بعد العمل به عدا الجناية المنصوص عليها فى المادة (37) من هذه القانون . 

كما لا تسرى على المحكوم عليه فى أى من الجنايات المبينة فى الفقرة السابقة أحكام الإفراج تحت شرط المبينة فى القرار بقانون رقم (396) لسنة 1956 فى شأن تنظيم السجون .

ولا تسقط بمضي المادة ، العقوبة المحكوم بها بعد العمل بهذا القانون فى الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة .

مادة 47 
يحكم بإغلاق كل محل يرخص له بالاتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة أو فى حيازتها أو أى محل آخر غير مسكون أو معد للسكنى إذا وقعـت فيـه إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد  (33 ، 34 ، 35) ويحكم بالإغلاق لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنة إذا ارتكب فى المحل جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة (38) وفى حالة العود يحكم بالإغلاق نهائياً . 

مادة 48 
يعفى من العقوبات المقررة فى المواد (33، 34، 35) كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات العامة عن الجريمة قبل علمها بها .
فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد علم السلطات العامة بالجريمة تعين أن يوصل الابلاغ فعلا إلى ضبط باقي الجناة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 48 مكررا (1) ( 2 )
تحكم المحكمة الجزئية المختصة باتخاذ أحد التدابير الأتية على كل من سبق الحكم عليه أكثر من مرة أو أتهم لأسباب جدية أكثر من مرة فى إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون .
1. الإيداع فى إحدى مؤسسـات العمل التى تحدد بقرار من وزير  الداخلية . 
2. تحديد الإقامة فى جهة معينة . 
3. منع الإقامة من جهة معينة 
4. الإعادة إلى الموطن الأصلى . 
5. حظر التردد على أماكن أو محال معنية . 
6. الحرمان من ممارسة مهنة أو حرفه معينة .
ولا يجوز أن تقل مدة التدبير المحكوم به عن سنة ولا تزيد على عشر سنوات . 
وفى حالة مخالفة المحكوم عليه التدبير المحكوم به يحكم على المخالف بالحبس .


مادة 48 مكررا ( أ ) (1) 
تسرى أحكام المواد (208) مكررا ( أ ) ، (ب) ، (ج) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المـادتين    (33 ، 34) من هذا القانون .

مادة 49 
يكون لمديرى إدارتى مكافحة المخدرت فى كل من الإقليمين وأقسامها وفروعها ومعاونيها من الضباط والكونستبلات المساعدين الأول والمساعدين الثانيين صفة مأموري الضبطية القضائية فى جميع أنحاء ( الإقليمين ) .

وكذلك يكون لرؤساء الضبابطيه الجمركية ومعانيهم من الضباط وموظفى إدارة حصر التبغ والتمباك بالإقليم السورى صفة مأموري الضبط القضائي فى جميع أنحاء الإقليم فيما يختص بالجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون . 

مادة 50 (1) 
لمفتشي الصيدلة دخول مخازن ومستودعات الاتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة والصيدليات والمستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات والعيادات ومصانع المستحضرات الإقرباذينية ومعامل التحاليل الكيميائية والصناعية والمعاهد العلمية المعترف بها ، وذلك للتحقق من تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ، ولهم الاطلاع على الدفاتر والأوراق المتعلقة بالجواهر المخدرة ، ويكون لهم صفة رجال الضبط القضائي فيما يتعلق بالجرائم التى تقع بهذه المحال . 
ولهم أيضا مراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون فى المصالح الحكومية والهيئات الإقليمية والمحلية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ولا يجوز لغيرهم من مأموري الضبط القضائي تفتيش المحال الواردة فى الفقرة السابقة إلا بحضور أحد مفتشي الصيدلة .  

مادة 51 
يكون لمفتشى وزارة الزراعة ووكلائهم والمهندسين الزراعيين والمهندسين الزراعيين المساعدين والمعاونين الزراعيين صفة رجال الضبط القضائي فيما يختص بالجرائم التى تقع بالمخالفة لأحكام المادتين (28 ، 29) .

مادة 52 
مع عدم الإخلال بالمحاكمة الجنائية يقوم رجال الضبط القضائى المنصوص عليهم بهذا القانون بقطع كل زراعة ممنوعة بمقتضى أحكامه وجميع أوراقها وجذورها على نفقة مرتكبى الجريمة وتحفظ هذه الأشياء على ذمة المحاكمة بمخازن وزارة الزراعة إلى أن يفصل نهائياً فى الدعوى الجنائية . 
مادة 52 مكررا (1) 
استثناء من حكم المادة السابقة ، يكون للنائب أو من يفوضه أن يطلب إلى المحكمة المختصة إذا ما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك إصدار الأمر بإعدام الجواهر المخدرة أو النباتات المضبوطة فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى الجنائية أو بعد صدور الحكم فيها . 

ويجب أن يشتمل الطلب على بيان دواعية والإجراءات التى اتخذت لحفظ عينات مناسبة من المضبوطات وأوصافها هى وأحرازها  وكمياتها وأماكن حفظها ونتائج التحليل الخاصة بها ، وتفصل المحكمة فى هذا الطلب منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة بعد إعلان ذوى الشأن وسماع أقوالهم . 

مادة 53 
تبين ، بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض الوزير المختص كل فى المناطق التى تدخل فى اختصاصه ، مقدار المكافأة التى تصرف لكل من وجد أو أرشد أو ساهم أو سهل أو اشترك فى ضبط جواهر مخدرة . 

مادة 54 
تصدر القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القانون من الوزير المختص . 

مادة 55 (1) 
يلغى المرسوم بقانون رقم (351) لسنة 1952 المشار إليه كما يلغى كل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 56 
ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ نشره 
صـدر برئاسة الجمهـورية فى 11 ذى الحجـة سنة 1379   (5 يونية سنة 1960)
 جمال عبد الناصر

الجـداول
الجدول رقم (1) (1)
المواد المعتبرة مخدرة *11

 القسم الأول

( 1 ) كوكايين : Cocaine 
استر المثيل لبنرويل أيكجونين 
Methyl ester of benzyolecgonine  
كافة مستحضرات الكوكايين المدرجة أو الغير مدرجة فى دساتير الأدوية والتى تحتوى على أكثر من 0.1 % من الكوكايين سواء صنعت من أوراق الكوكا ( خلاصتها السائلة أو صبغتها ) أو من الكوكايين ومخففات الكوكايين من مادة غير فعالة أو صلبة أيا كانت درجة تركيزها .


(2) هيروين : Heroin 
ثنائى استيل مورفين 
Acetomorphine - Diamorphine Diacetylmorphine - 
بذاته أو مخلوطاً أو مخففا فى أى مادة كانت درجة تركيزه وبأى نسبة 

القسم الثانى
اتورفين : Etorbhine 
8,7 ـ ثانى هيدرو ـ 7 ألفا ـ [1ـ (ر) ـ هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ] ـ 6 أوكسى ـ مثيل ـ 14,6 اندواثيون مورفين .
7.8 - dihydro - 7a - ( 1- (R) - hydroxy - 1 methylbuty) -O6- methy1- 6.14 endoethenomorphin
أو 
رباعى هيدرو ـ 7 ألفا ـ (1- هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ) ـ 14.6 اندواثينو ـ اوربيافين .
Tetrahydro - 7a - (1- hydroxy - methylbuty) - 6.14 endoethenoripevine

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أو 1، 2، 3، 3، أ ، 8 ، 9 ـ سدادسى هيدرو ـ 5 ـ هيدروكـسى ـ 2ـ ألفـا ـ (1 (ر)  (ـ هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ) ـ 3ـ ميثوكـسى ـ 12ـ مثيـل ـ 9.3 أ ـ إثينوا ـ 9 , 9 ب ـ إمينو ـ ايثـانو فينا نثـرو ( 5.4 ـ ب ج د ) فيوران .
1,2,3,3a 8.9 - hexahydro - 5- hydroxy - 2 a - [ 1 (R)  hydroxy -1- methylbuty] -3- methoxy - 12- methy1 -3.9a - ethieo- 9.9b - imino -ethanophenanthro (4,5 - bed ) furan .
مثل : Immobilon - M99

(2)  اثيل مثيل الثيامبيوتين 
:Ethylmethylthiambutene
3ـ أثيل مثيل أمينو ـ 1.1 ـ ثنائى (2ـ ثبينيل ) ـ1ـ بيوتين 
3- Ethylmethylamino - 1.1 di (2’ thieny1)-1 butene
مثلEmethibutin -  Ethylmethiambutene   

(3) استيل مثيادول 
 Acetylmethadol 
3ـ استيوكسى ـ 6ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 4.4 ثنائى فنيل هيبتان . 
3- acetoxy - 6- dimethylaminO - 4.4 - diphenylheptane 
مثل : Amidol acetate - Methyady1 acetete 

(4) اسيتورفين 
 Actorphine 
3 أوكسى ـ استيل ـ 8.7 ثنانى هيدرو ـ 7 ألفا ـ [ 1(ر) ـ هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ]6 أوكسى ـ مثيل ـ 14.6 اندواثينو مورفين . 
O3 - acety - 7.8 dihydro -7 a - ( 1 (R) - hydroxy -1- methylbutyl ) - O6 - methy1 - 6.14 - endoethenomorphine 
أو 
3 أوكسى ـ استيل رباعى هيدرو ـ 7 ألفا ـ (1ـ هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ) ـ 14.6 ـ اندواثينو ـ او ريبافين . 
O3- acetyltetrahydro - 7 a - (1- hydroxy -1- methylbuty1)   - 6.14 endoe - theno - oripavine 
أو 
5 ـ استيوكسى ـ 1، 2، 3، 3، أو 8، 9 ـ سداسى هيدرو ـ 2 ألفا ـ (1 (ر) هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ ميثيل بيوتيل ) ـ 3ـ ميثوكسي - 12 مثيل - 9,3 أ - إثينو 9,9 ب - إمينو اثا نوفينا ثرو [ 5,4 - ب ج د ل ] فيوران .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

5- acetoxy - 1,2,3,3a,8,9 - hexahydro - 2 a - ( 1- (R) hydroxy -1- methylbuty ) -3- methyl - 3,9a - etheno - 9,96 - iminoe - thanophenanthro ( 4,5 - bcd ) furan .
مثل : M/83

(5) أسيجونين  
Ecgonine 
(-) -3- هيدروكسي تروبان -2- كاربوكسيلات 
(-) -3- Hydroxytropane -2- Carboxylate .
مثل : Leavo - ecgonine 

(6)  أكسيكودون 
 Oxycodone 
14 - هيدروكسي ثنائي هيدروكودينون .
14- hydroxydihydrocodeinone .
أو 
ثنائي هيدروهيدروكسي كودينون 
Dihydrohydroxycodeinone .
مثل :   Codeinon - Dihydrone -Eucodal 

(7) أوكسيمورفون : 
 Oxymorphone 
14- هيدروكسي ثنائي هيدرومورفينون 
14- hydroxydihydromorphinone .
أو 
ثنائي هيدروهيدروكسي مورفينون 
Dihydrogydroxy morphinone 
مثل : Numorphan - 5501

(8) ـ ن ـ أوكسيد المورفين : Morphine -N- Oxide 
وكذا المركبات المورفينية الأخرى ذات الأزوت الخماسى التكافؤ 
مثل Genomorphine 
وكذلك المشتقات المورفينية الأخرى ذات الأزوت الخماسى التكافؤ 
مثل : Godeine -N- Oxide -Genocodeine 
(9) الأفيون Opium 
ويشمل الأفيون الخام والأفيون الطبى والأفيون المحضر بجميع مسمياتهم ، وكافة مستحضرات الأفيون المدرجة أو غير المدرجة فى دساتير الأدوية والتى تحتوى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

على أكثر من 2, من المورفين ومخففات الأفيون فى مادة غير فعالة سائلة أو صلبة أيا كانت درجة تركيزها . 

(10) الفا برودين : Alphaprodine 
ألفا ـ  3.1 ثنائى مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيو نوكسى ببيريدين 
Alpha - 1,3 - dimethy1 -4- phenyl-4- propionoxypiperidine
مثل Nisentil - Prisilidene - Gf21 

(11) الفا استيل مثيادول Alphacetylmethedol: 
الفا ـ 3ـ اسيتوكسى ـ 6ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 4,4 ـ ثنائى فنيل هيبتان 
Alpha -3- acetoxy -6- dimethylamino -4.4 - diphenylheptane 
مثل  N.l.H 2953

(12) الفا ميبرودين :
 Alphameprodine 
الفا ـ 3 اثيل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونوكسى بيبريدين . 
Alpha -3- ethyl-1-methyl-4- phenyl-4- propionoxypiperidine .
مثل Nu 2 J 1932: 

(13) ـ الفا  مثيادول : Alphamethadol 
الفا ـ 6ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 4,4 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 3ـ هيبتانول 
Alpha -6- dimethylamino -4,4- diphenyl -3- heptanol. 

(14) ـ الليل برودين : 
Allylprodine 
3ـ الليل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بربيونوكسى بيبريدين : 
3- allyl -1-methyl -4- phenyl-4- phenyl -4- Propionoxypiperidine 
مثل : Alporidine (N.I.H 7440 )

(15) امفيتامين :
 Amfetamine 
(+) ـ 2ـ أمينو ـ 1 فنيل بروبان 
(+) -2- amino -1- phenylpropane . 
مثل Anorexine- Actedron Benzedrin - Aktedron:  
مع ملاحظة أن ليفو امفيتامين لا يعتبر مادة مخدرة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(16) أموباربيتال 
 Amobarbital 
5ـ اثيل ـ 5ـ (3ـ مثيل بيوتيل ) حمض باربيتوريك 
5) ethyl -5- (3-methylbutyl) barbituric acid .
5ـ اثيل ـ 5ـ ايزوبنتيل حمض باربيتوريك 
5) ethyl -5- isopentylbarbituric acid 
مثل : Amytal 

(17) انيليريدين 
Anileridine 
1ـ بارا ـ أمينوفين اثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى 
1- para - aminophenethyl -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acide ethyl ester . 
أو
1ـ [ 2ـ ( بارا ـ أمينو فنيل ) ـ اثيل ] ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى . 
1- [2- ( p - aminophenyl ) - ethy1 ] -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester. 
مثل : Leritine - ( MK 89 ) ( WIN 13797) 

(18) ـ ايتو كسير يدين :  
Etoxeridine 
1ـ [2ـ (2ـ هيد روكسى أثوكسى ) اثيل ] ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى . 
1- [ 2-( 2- hydroxyethoxy ) - ethyl ] -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic  acid ethyl ester . 
مثل : Atenotax - Atenos - Carbetidine - U. C. 2073 

(19) ـ ايتو نيتازين :
 Etonitazene 
1ـ ثنائى اثيل امينوا اثيل ـ 2ـ بارا ـ إثوكس بنزيل ـ 5ـ نيتروبنزيميدازول . 
1- diethylaminoethyl -2pare - ethoxybenzyl -5- nitrobenzimidazole . 
( N. I . H-7606 ) مثل 

(20) هيدروكودون : 
Hydrocodone

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ثنائى هيدروكودينون 
Dihydrocodeinone 
مثل : Ambenyl - Calmodid - Dicodide - Diconone - Biocodone 

(21) هيدروكسى بيثيدين 
 Hydroxy pethidine 
4ـ ميتا ـ هيدروكسى فنيل ـ 1ـ مثيل بييبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى . 
4- meta - hydroxylphenyl -1- methyl - piperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester . 
أو 
1ـ ميثيل ـ 4ـ  ( 3ـ هيدروكسى فينيل ) ـ بيبر يدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى . 
1- methyl -4- (3- hydroxyphenyl ) - piperidine -4- Carboxylic acid ethyl ester . 

(22) هيدرومورفون 
 Hydromorphone
ثنائى هيدرومورفينون 
Dihydromorphinone 
مثل : Laudadin- Dilaudide - Dimorphoe

(23) ـ هيدرومورفينول :
 Hydromorphinol
14ـ هيدروكسى ثنائى هيدرومورفين 
14 - hydroxydihydromorphine
مثل : (N.I.H - 7472) 

(24) أيزوميثادون :
 Isomethadone
6ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 5ـ مثيل ـ 4.4 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 3ـ هيكسانون . 
6 - dimethylamino -5- methyl -4.4 - dipheyl -3- hexanone 
مثل : Isoadanon - Isoamidone ( N. I .H. - 2880) 

(25) ـ بثيدين ـ Pethidine 
1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربوكسيليك استراثيلى . 
1- methyl -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester . 
مثل : Dolantin - Demetrol - Dolosile

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(26) ـ وسيط البيثدين ألف :
 Pethidine Intermediate - A 
4ـ سيانو ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين . 
4 - Cyano -1- methyl - 4- pheylpiperidine. 
أو 
1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ سيانو بيبريدين . 
1- methyl -4- phenyl -4- cyanopiperidine . 
مثل : (Pre - Pethidine) 

(27) ـ وسيط البيثدين ب : Pethidine Intermediate - B  4ـ فينيل بيبريدين ـ 4 ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استر اثيلى 
4 - phenylipiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester . 
أو 
اثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بيبريدين كاربو كسيلات . 
Ethyl - 4- phenyl -4- piperidinecatboxylate . 
مثل Norpethidin: 

(28) ـ بثيدين وسيط ج :
 Pethidine Intermediate- C 
1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك 
1- methyl -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid . 
مثل  : Meperidinic acid 

(29) بسيلوسبين 
 Psilocybine  
3ـ ( 2ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو اثيل ) اندول ـ4ـ يل ـ ثنائى هيدروجين فوسفات  
3 - (2- dimethylamino ethyl ) indol -4- yl - dihydrogen phosphate. 

(30) ـ بروبيريدين :
 Properidine 
1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ4ـ حمض كاربوكسيليك استر ايزوبروبيل . 
1- methyl - 4- Penylpiperidine - 4- carboxylic acid isopropyl estr. 
مثل : Geveline - lpropethidine - lsopedine

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(31) ـ بروهيبتازين :
 Proheptazine 
3,1 ـ ثنائى مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ4ـ بروبينوكسى ازاسيكلوهيبتان 
1.4 - dimethyl -4- phenyl -4- propionoxyazacycloheptane. 
أو 
3.1 ـ ثنائى مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ4ـ بروبيونكسى سداسى مثيل اينيمين 
1.3 - dimethyl -4- phenyl -4- propionoxyhexa methyl eneimine 
مثل : Dimepheprimine - ( Wy 757) 

(32) ـ بريتراميد :
 Piritramide 
1ـ (3ـ سيانو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل بروبيل ) ـ4ـ ( 1ـ بيبريدينو ) بيبريدين ـ 4 ـ حمض كاربوكسيليك أميد . 
1- (3 - Cyano -3.3 - diphenylpropyl ) -4- (1 - Piperidinon ) Piperidine - 4- car - boxylic acid amide . 
أو 2.2 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ [1ـ(4-كاربومويل ـ4ـ بيبريدينو ) ] بيويترونيتريل 
2,2 - diphenyl -4- [ 1- ( 4- carbamoyl -4- piperidino ) ] butyronitrile 
مثل : Dipidolor - (R. 3365 ) - Piridolan  

(33) بزيتراميد :
 Bezitramide 
1ـ(3ـ سيانو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل بروييل ) ـ 4ـ (2ـ اوكسو ـ 3ـ بروبيونيل ـ1 ـ بتزيميد أزولينيل ) ـ بيبريدين . 
( 3- cyano -3.3 - diphenylpropyl ) -4- (2- oxo -3- propionyl -1- ben  zimidazolinyl ) - piperididne . 
مثل : ( R . 4845 ) 

(34) بنزيثيدين 
 Benzethidine 
1ـ ( 2ـ بنزيل أوكسى اثيل ) ـ4 ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4 ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استر اثيلى . 
 1- ( 2- benzyloxyethyl ) -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester . 

(35) ـ بنزويل مورفين Benzoylmorphine : 
استر المورفين مع حمض البنزويك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

An ester of morphine with benzoic acid . 

(36) ـ بنزيل مورفين Benzylmorphine : 
3ـ بنزيل مورفين . 
 benzylmorphine 
مثل : Peronine  

(37) ـ بيتا استيل  ميثادول :
 Betacetylmethadol 
بيتا ـ 3ـ  اسيتو كسى ـ 6ـ ثنائى مثيل امينو ـ 4.4 ـ ثنائى فنيل هيبتان . 
Beta - 3- acetoxy -6- dimethylamino - 4.4  diphenylheptane . 

(38) ـ بيتابرودين :
 Betaprodine 
بيتا ـ1 , 3 ـ ثنائى مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيو نوكسى بيبريدين. 
Beta - 1.3 - dimethyl – 4 - phenyl - 4- propionoxypiperidine . 
مثل  :Frown:  NU 1779)

(39) ـ بيتا ميبرودين :
 Betameprodine 
بيتا ـ 3ـ اثيل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونيل أوكسى بيبريدين  
Beta - 3- ethyl -1- methyl -4- phenyl -4- propionyloxypiperidine . 
أو 
بيتا ـ 3ـ اثيل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونوكسى بيبريدين 
Beta -3- ethyl -1 - methyl -4- propionoxypiperidine . 

(40) ـ بيتا ميثادول:
  Beta Methadol 
بيتا ـ 6ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 4.4 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 3ـ هيبتانول . 
Beta -6- dimethylamino -4.4 - diphenyl -3- heptanol . 

(41) بيمينودين : 
 Piminodine 
4ـ فنيل ـ 1ـ (3ـ فنيل أمينو بروبيل ) بيبريدين ـ4 ـ حمض كاربوكسيليك استر اثيلى . 
4- phenyl - 1- (3 phenylaminopropyl ) piperidine -4- caboxylic acid ethyl ester .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مثل Alvodine - Anopridine - Cimadon 

(42) ـ بيوتالبيتال :
 Butalbital 
5ـ الليل ـ 5 ـ ايزوبيو تيل حمض باربتيوريك . 
5- allyl -5- isobutyl barbituric acid 
بذاته وأملاحه بذاتها فى جميع أشكالها الصيدلية المختلفة .
مثل : Allylbarbital - Sandopral  - Tetrallobarbital 
ـ ثلاثى ميبريدين :
 Trimeperidine 
1، 2،5 ـ ثلاثى مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونوكسى بيبريدين . 
1.2.5 - trimeethyl -4- phenyl -4- propionoxypiperidine . 
مثل : Isopromedol - Promedol
 ثنائى اثيل الثيامبيوتين :
 Diethylthiambutene 
3ـ ثنائى اثيل أمينو ـ1.1 ـ ثنائى ـ ( 2ـ ثينيل ) ـ 1ـ بيوتين . 
3- diethylamino - 1,1 di ( 2 ‘  - thienyl ) -1- butene . 
مثل   :Big Grin: ietibutin (N .I . H  4185 ) - Themalon
 ـ ثنائى أو كسافيتيل بيوتيرات : Dioxaphetyl butyrate 
اثيل ـ 4ـ مورفولينو ـ 2.2 ـ ثنائى فنيل بيرتيرات . 
Ethyl - 4- morpholineo -2.2 - diphenylbutyrate . 
مثل  : Amidalagon - Sqasmoxale 
ـ ثنائى بيبانون : Dipipanone 
4.4 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 6ـ بيبريدين ـ 3ـ هيبتانون . 
4.4 diphenyl -6- piperdine -3- heptanone . 
مثل : Fenpidon - Pamedone- Diconal 
 ـ ثنائى هيدرومورفين : Dihydromorphine 
مثل : Paramorfan 
 ثنائى فينو كسيلات : Diphenoxylate 
1ـ (3ـ سيانو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل بروبيل ) ـ 4 ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربوكسيليك استراثيلى . 
1- ( 4- cyano -3.3 - diphenylpropyl ) -4- phenylpiperidine  -4 - carboxylic acid ethyl ester . 
أو 
2. 2 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ (4ـ كاربثوكسى ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدينو ) ـ بيوتير ونيتريل . 
2.2 - diphenyl -4- (4 - carbethoxy -4- phenyl pipericine ) - butyronitrile

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مثل : Diphenoxyle J (R . 11321 )- 1592 
وكذلك مستحضراته التى تزيد نسبة المادة فى الجرعة الواحدة فيها عن 2.5 ملليجرام محسوبة كقاعدة وتحتوى علىكمية من سلفات الأتروبين تعادل على الأقل 1%  من جرعة ثنائى الفينو كسيلات . 
ـ ثنائى فينو كسين Difenoxin  
1ـ (3ـ سيانو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى  فنيل ـ بروبيل ) ـ4 ـ فنيل حمض ايزونيبيكوتيك  .
1-( 3- cyano -3.3 - diphenylpropyl ) -4- phenyl isonipecotic acid . 
وكذلك مستحضراته التى تحتوى الجرعة الواحدة فيها على أكثر من 0.5 ملليجرام من المادة مخلوطة مع سلفات الأتروبين بكمية تعادل 5% على الأقل من كمية المادة ثنائى الفينوكسين. 

(50) ـ ثنائى ميثل التيامبيوتين : Dimethylthiambutene 
2ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 1.1 ـ ثنائى (2ـ ثينيل ) ـ1 ـ بيوتين 
3- dimethylamine - 1,1 - di ( 2 - theenyl ) -1- butene. 
مثل  :Big Grin: imethibutin 

( 51) ـ ثنائى مفيبتانول : Dimepheptanol 
6ـ ثنائى مثيل امينو ـ 4.4 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 3ـ هيبتانول 
6- dimethylamino -4.4 - diphenyl -3- heptanol . 
مثل : Amidol - Methadol ( N . I . H 2933 ) 

(52) ـ ثنائى مينو كسادول : Dimenoxadol 
2ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو اثيل ـ 1ـ إثوكسى ـ 1.1 ـ ثنائى فنيل استيات. 
2- dimethylamino ethyl -1- ethoxy - 1.1 - diphenylacetate . 
أو 
ثنائى مثيل أمينو اثيل ثنائى فنيل ـ الفا ـ إثوكسى استيات . 
Dimethylamino ethyl diphenyl - a - ethoxyacetate. 
مثل : Lokarin 

(53) ـ ثيباكون : Thebacon 
استيل ثنائى هيدروكودنيون 
Acetyldihydrocodeinone. 
أو 
استيل ديميثيل ثنائى هيدرو ثيبايين 
Acetyldemethyl dihydrothobaine 
مثل : Acedicon - Novocodon

----------


## هيثم الفقى

( 54 ) ـ ثيبايين : Thebaine 
6.3 ـ ثنائى ميتوكسى ـ ن ـ مثيل ـ 5.4 ـ إيبوكسى ـ مورفينا دين ـ 8.6 
3.6 - dimethoxy - N- methyl  - 4.5 - epoxy - Morphinadien - 6.8  
مثل : Paranorphin - 1686

(55) ـ جلو تيثميد : Glutethimid 
2ـ اثيل ـ 2ـ فنيل جلو تاريميد 
ethyl -2- phenylglutarimide 
مثل : Dormine - Doriden - Alfimid 

(56) ـ حشيش : Cannabis 
بجميع أنواعه ومسمياته مثل الكمنجة أو البانجو أو الماراجوانا أو غير ذلك من الأسماء التى قد تطلق عليه ، الناتج أو المحضر أو المستخرج من ثمار أو أوراق أو سيقان أو جذور أو راتنج نبات القنب ( كنابيس سايتفا ) ذكرا كان أو أثنى ، المستحضرات الجالينوسية للقنب ( الخلاصة أو الصبغة ) 
المستحضرات التى قاعدتها خلاصة أو سبغة القنب . 
مستحضرات راتنج القنب ( أى كافة المستحضرات المحتوية على عنصر القنب الفعال أى الراتنج بأى نسبة كانت ) خلاصة النبات أو أى جزء منه مثل زيت الحشيش . 
المساحيق المكونه من كل أو بعض أجزاء نبات الحشيش مثل مسحوق الحشيش أو فى أى خليط أخر . 
الرتنجات الناتجة من النبات سواء كانت فى سورة نقية أو على شكل خليط أى كان نوعه . 

(57) - ديكسا مفيتامين : Dexamfetamine  
( +) ـ 2ـ أمينو ـ 1ـ فنيل بروبان . 
(+) -2- amino - 1- phenylpropan.
(+) ـ الفا ـ مثيل فين إثيل أمين 
(+) -a - methyl phenethylamine . 
مثل :Maxiton- Dexedrine

(58) ـ دكستر وموراميد : Dextromoramide 
(+) ـ4ـ [ 2ـ مثيل ـ4ـ أوكسو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ (1ـ بيرولدينيل ) نيو تيل ] مورفولين . 
(+) -4-[ 2- methyl -4- oxo- 3.3 J diphenyl -4- (1- pyrolidinyl ) butyl ] morpholine.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أو 
(+) ـ3 ـ مثيل 2.2 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ مورفولينو بيو تير يل بيرولدين . 
d-3- methyl - 2.2 - diphenyl -4- morpholine butyrylpyrrolidine . 
أو 
(+) ـ 2.2 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ3ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ مورفولينو بيويتريل بيروليدين 
    (+) - 2.2- diphenyl -3- methyl -4- morpholinobutyrylpyrrolidine. 
مثل : Pyrrolamidol (N.I.H 7422) ( SKFD 5137)

( 59 ) ـ درو تبانول : Drotebanol
4.3 ـ ثنائى ميوكسى ـ 17ـ مثيل مورفينان ـ 6 بيتا 14 ـ ديول 
3.4 - dimethoxy -17- methylmorphinan - 6B,14 - diol. 

(60) ـ ثنائى أمبروميد Diampromide 
ن ـ [ 2ـ ( مثيل فين اثيل امينو ) بروبيل ] بروبيونانيليد 
N - [ 2 - ( methylphenethylamino) - proply] propionanilide . 

(61) ـ ديزومورفين Desomorphine 
ثنائى هيدرودى أوكسى مورفين 
Dithydeoxxymorphine 
أو 
5.4 أبوكسى ـ 3ـ هيدروكسى ـ ن ـ مثيل مورفينا ن 
4.5 epoxy -3- hydroxy -N-methylmorphinan 
مثل : Permonid 

(62) ـ راسيموراميد ـ Racemoramide : 
(+) ـ 4ـ [ 2ـ مثيل ـ4ـ أوكسو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل ت 4ـ ( 1ـ بيرولدينيل )  بيو تيل ] مورفولين . 
(+) -4- [ 2- methyl –4-oxo –3.3 – diphenyl –4- 
( 1- pyrrolidinyl ) butyl ] morpholine . 
أو 
(+ ) ـ 3ـ مثيل ـ 2.2 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ مورفولينو بيوتير يل ـ بيرولدين 
(+) –3- methyl –2.2 – diphenyl – 4- morpholino butyrylpyrrolidine.
مثل : (N.l.H. 7421) DkF 5137

(63) ـ راسيمورفان : Racemorphan

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(+) ـ 3ـ هيدروكسى ـ ن ـ مثيل مورفينان 
(+)-3- hydroxy –N- methylmorphinan
مثل : Citarin – Methorphinan (1- 5431)
ويلاحظ أن ديكستروفان Dextrphan لا تعتبر مادة مخدرة . 
(64) ـ راسيميثورفان : Racemethorphan
(+) ـ 3ـ ميثوكسى ـ ن ـ مثيل مورفينان . 
(+) –3- methoxy – N- methylmorphinan 
مثل : Methorphinan (Ro.1- 5470 ) 
ويلاحظ أن ديكستر وميثورفان Dextromethorphan  لا يعتبر مادة مخدرة  

(65) ـ سيكوباربيتال : Secobarbital 
5ـ الليل ـ 5ـ ( 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ) حمض باربيتوريك . 
5-allyl -5- (1-methylbutyl ) barbituric acid . 
بذاته وأملاحه بذاتها فى جميع أشكالها ا لصيدلية المختلفة . 
مثل : Seconal - Quinalbarbital

(66) ـ فينادوكسون Phenadoxone 
6ـ مورفولينو ـ4.4 ـ ثنائى فينل ـ 3ـ هيبتانون . 
6 - morpholine -4.4 - diphenyl -3- heptanone . 
مثل : (C.B.l l )- Heptalgin

(67) ـ فينازوسين : Phenazocine 
2ـ هيدروكسى ـ 9.5 ـ ثنائى مثيل ـ 2  فين اثيل ـ 7.6 ـ بنزومورفان . 
2` - hydroxy -5.9 dimethyl -2- phenethyl  - 6.7 - benzomorphan. 
أو 
1، 2، 3، 4، 5، 6ـ هيكسا هيدرو ـ 8ـ هيدروكسى ـ 11.6 ـ ثنائى مثيل ـ 3ـ فين اثيلى ـ 6.2 ـ ميثانو ـ 3ـ بنزازوسين . 
1.2.3.4.5.6 - hexahydro -8- hydroxy - 6.11 - dimethyl -3- phenethyl -2.6 - methano -3- benzazocine. 
مثل : Narcidine - Prinadol - ( N.I. H. 7519) 

(68) ـ فينا مبروميد : Phenampromide 
ن ـ (1ـ مثيل ـ2 ـ بيبيريدينو اثيل ) بروبيونانيليد . 
N - ( 1- methyl -2- piperidinoethyl ) propionanilide. 
أو 
ن [ 2ـ (1ـ مثيل بيبيريد ـ 2ـ ويل ) اثيل ] ـ بروبيونانيليد .
N [2 - ( 1- methylpiperid -2- yl) ethyl ] - propionanilide

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(69) ـ فنتانيل : Fentanyl 
1ـ فين اثيل ـ 4ـ ن ـ بروبيونيل انيلينوبيبريدين . 
1- phenethyl -4- N- Propionylanilinopiperidine. 
مثل : (R. 4263 ) Thalamonial  

(70) ـ فينو بيريدين : Phenoperidine 
1ـ (3ـ هيدروكسى ـ 3ـ فنيل بروبيل) ـ4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى . 
1- ( 3- hydroxy -3- phenylpropyl ) -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid  ethyl ester . 
أو
1ـ فنيل ـ 3ـ (4ـ كاربيثوكسى ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ) ـ بروبانول. 
1- phenyl -3- (4- carbethxy -4- phenyl - piperidine) - propanol. 
مثل :  Phenopropidine -( R.1406 ) 

(71) ـ فينومورفان : Phenomorphan
3ـ هيدروكسى ـ ن ـ فين أثيل مورفينان . 
3- hydroxy -N- phenethylmorphinan

(72) ـ فيوريثدين : Furethidine
1ـ (2 ـ رباعى هيدرو فورفوريل أوكسى اثيل ) -4- فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربوكسليك استر اثيلى . 
1- (2- tetrahydrofurfuryloxyethyl) -4- pheneylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid  ethyl ester 
مثل : (TA 48) 

(73) ـ كلونيتازين : Clonitazene
(2ـ بارا ـ كلوربنزيل ) ـ1ـ ثنائى اثيل امينو اثيل ـ 5ـ نيتروينزيميد أزول . 
(2- para -chlorbenzyl ) 1- diethylaminoethl -5- nitrobenzimidezole . 

(74) ـ كودوكسيم Codoxime : 
ثنائى هيدروكودينون ـ 6ـ كاربوكسى مثيل أوكسيم . 
dihydrocodeinone -6- carboxymethyloxime. 

(75) ـ كيتوبيميدون : Ketobemidone

----------


## هيثم الفقى

4ـ ميتا ـ هيدوكسى  فنيل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ4 ـ بروبيونيل بيبريدين . 
4- meta - hydroxyphenyl -1- methyl -4- propionylpiperidine. 
أو 
4ـ (3ـ هيدروكسى فنيل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونيل بيبريدين 
4- (3- hydroxyphenyl )-1 - methyl-4- propionylpiperidine . 
أو 
1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ ميتا هيدروكسى فنيل ـ 4ـ  بروبيونيل بيبريدين 
1- methyl -4- metahydroxyphenyl -4- propionylpiperidine
مثل   :Cliradon - K etogan 
(76) ـ (+) ـ ليسرجيد :   (+) - Lysergide 
(+) ـ ن، ن ـ ثنائى اثيل ليسارجاميد ( د ـ حمض ليسرجيك ثنائى اثيل اميد ) 
(+) - N.N - diethyllysergamide ( d- lysergic acid diethylamide ) 
مثل  LSD - ( LSD - 25 ) :

(77) ـ ليفورفانول : Levorphanol 
(-) ـ 3ـ هيدروكسى ـ ن ـ مثيل مورفينا ن . 
(-) -3- hyfroxy -N- methylmorphinan . 
مثل : Levorphan - Dromoran - (N .I.H -45900 ) 
ويلاحظ أن : 
ديكستروفان لا تعتبر مادة مخدر ة Dextrophan   

(78)  ليفوفنياسيلمورفان  Levophenacylmorphan: 
(-) ـ3ـ هيدوركسى ـ ن ـ فيناسيل مورفينان . 
(-) -3- hydroxy -N - Phenacylmorphinan. 
مثل : ( Ro. 4-0288) (N.I.H 7525) 

(79) ليفوموراميد : Levomoramede 
(-) ـ4ـ ( 2 مثيل ـ 4ـ أوكسو ـ 3.3ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ (1ـ بيروليدنيل ) بيوتيل ) مورفولين . 
 (-)-4-(2-methyl -4-oxo –3.3 diphenyl –4- (I- pyrrolidinyI)   bytyI] moopholine  
أو 
(-) -3- مثيل - 2.2 - ثنائي فنيل -4- مورفولينو - بيوتيريل - بيرروليدين .
L -3- kethyl -2,2 - diphenyl -4- mirpholino - butryl - pyrrolidine. 

(80) - ليفوميثورفان :   Levomethorphan 
(-) -3- ميثوكسي - ن - مثيل مورفينان .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(-) -3- methyoxy - N - methylmorphinan .
مثل :    ( Ro. 1- 5470/6 )
ويلاحظ أن :
ديكسترو ميثورفان لا يعتبر مادة مخدرة  Dextromethorphan 

(81)- مثيل ثنائي هيدرومورفين:    
Mathyldihydromorphine 
6- مثيل ثنائي هيدرومورفين .
6- methyldlhdromorphine .
مثل : 2178
مثيل - دلتا - 6 - دي أوكسي مورفين . 

(82 ) - مثيل ديزورفين Methylesorphine :  
6- methyl - delta - 6 - deoxymorphine .
مثل : ( MK 57)  Mathyldesomorphin 

( 83 ) - مستخلصات قش الخشخاش
  :CONCENTRATE OF POPPY STRAW
المادة الناتجة من عملية تركيز قويات قش الخشخاش .
The material arising when poppy straw has entered into a process for for the concentration of its alkaloids when such material is made available in trade.

(84) -  وسيط الموراميد : Moramid intermediate 
2- ميثيل     3- مورفولينو   -1.1 - ثنائى فنيل بروبان حمض كاربوكسيليك.
2-methyl-3-morpholino1,1diphenylpropane carboxylic acid.
أو 
1.1 -  ثنائى فنيل- 2- ميثيل -3- مورفولينو بروبان حمض كاربوكسيليك.
1,1 diphenyl -2- methyl-3- morpholino propanecarbpxylic acid .
مثل : pre - moramide  

(85) - مورفيريدين : Morpheridine 
1-(2-مورفولينواثيل ) -4- فنيل بيبيريدين -4- حمض كاربوكسيليك استر اثيلى .
1- (2- morpholinoethy1) -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester. 
مثل : Morpholino -ethylnorpethidine

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(86 ) - مورفين : Morphine 
كافة مستحضرات المورفين المدرجة و الغير مدرجة فى دساتير الأدوية و التى تحتوى على أكثر من  0.2 % من المورفين ، مخلفات المورفين فى مادة غير فعالة سائلة او صلبة أيا كانت درجة تركيزها .
8.7 - ديهيدرو - 5.4 - أيبوكسى -6.3 ثنائى هيدروكسى -ن- مثيل مورفينان .
7,8 - dehydro -4,5 epoxy -3,6 -dihydroxy N-methy1- morphinan .

(87) - ميتازوسين : Metazocine
2- هيدروكسي - 2 ، 5 ، 9 - ثلاثي مثيل - 7.6 - بنزومورفان 
2`- hydroxy-2، 5، 9-trimethyl-6.7 -benzomorphan .
أو 
6.5.4.3.2.1 - سداسى هيدرو -8- هيدروكسى-3،6،11- ثلاثى مثيل -6.2 -  ميثانو - 3 - بنزايوسين .
1.2.2.3.4.5.6 - hexahydro -8 hydroxy - 3.6.11 - trimethy - 2.6 - methano - 3 - benzaxocine .
مثل : Methobenzorphan ( N.I.H. 7410 )

(88) - ميتوبون : Metopon
5- مثيل ثنائي هيدرومورفينون .
5 - methyidihydromorphinone .
مثلَ : Methyidihydromorphinone - 1586 

(89) - ميثادون : Methadono
6 - ثنائي مثيل أمينو - 4.4 - ثنائي فنيل - 3 - هيبتانون .
6 - dimethylamino - 4,4 - diphenyl - 3 - heptanone .
مثل :Amilone - Heptamidon - Dolopin - physeptone 

(90) - وسيط الميثادون : Methqdone Intermediate
4 - سيانو - 2 - ثنائي مثيل أمينو - 4.4 - ثنائي فنيل بيوتان .
4 - cyano-2-dimethylamino-4.4-diphenyl butane .
أو
2 - ثنائي مثيل أمينو - 4.4 - ثنائي فنيل - 4 - سيانويتوتان .
2 - dimethylamino -4.4- diphenyl -4- cyanobutane .
مثل :Pre - methadone 

(91) - ميثامفيتامين : Methamfetamine 
(+)- 2 مثيل أمينو -1- فنيل برويان
(+) -2-methylamino -1- phenylpropane 
مثل : Methedrine

(92 )  - ميثاكوالون : Methaqualone
2- ميثيل -3-أورثو - توليل-4 (3 يد ) كينازولينون .
2- methyI - 3- O - tolyI- 4 (3H ) -quinazolinone.
مثل : Revonal 

(93) - مثيل فيندات :Methylphenidate 
2-فنيل - 2- (2-بيبريديل ) استر مثيلى حمض الخليك .
2-phenyI -2- (2-piperidyI ) acetic acid methyI ester
بذاته و أملاحه بذاتها فى جميع أشكالها الصيدلية المختلفة .
مثل : Ritalin  

(94 ) ميروفين : Myrophine 
   Myristylbenxylmorphine.           ميريستيل بنزيل مورفين 
مثل : Myristyl peronine - (N. I .H. -5986 A)

( 95 ) نوراسيميثادول : Noracymethadol 
(+ ) - الفا - 3 اسيتوكسى - 6-ميثيل أمينو -4.4 ثنائى فنيل هيبتان.
(+ ) - alpha - 3- acetoxy -6- methylamino -4.4 diphenylheptane.
مثل ( 7667  -  N.I.H  )

( 96 ) - نوربيبانون : Norpipanone 
4.4- ثنائى فنيل - 6 - بيبريدينو -3- هيكسانون .
4.4 - diphenyI- 6- piperidino -3- hexanone .
مثل : Hexalgon 

(97 ) نورليفورفانول :  Norlevorphanol 
( - )-3- هيدروكسي مورفينان 
(-) 3-3 hydroxymorphinan
مثل : ( RO. -1- 7687 ) ( N.I.H. - 7539 ) 

(98) نورمورفين :  Normorphine
دي ميثيل مورفين                             Demethylmorphine  
أو
ن-دى مثيلاند مورفين             N- demethylated morphin 


(99) نورميثادون : Normethadone 
6- ثنائى مثيل أمينو - 4.4 - ثنائى فنيل - 3-هيكسانون .
6- dimethylamino - 4.4 diphenyl -3- hexanone .
أو 
1-  ثنائى مثيل أمينو  - 3.3 - ثنائى فنيل - 4-هيكسانون .
1- dimethylamino - 3.3 - diphenyl -4- hexanone .
أو 
1.1- ثنائى فنيل- 1- ثنائى مثيل أمينو أثيل -2- بيوتانون 
1.1 - diphenyl- 1- dimethylaminoethyl -2- butanone 
مثل : Deatussan - Extussin-  Mepidon -Veryl-Ticarda

(100 ) نيكومورفين : Nicomorphine 
6.3- ثنائى نيكوتينيل مورفين . 3.6 dinicotinylmorphine
أو 
ثنائى - حمض نيكوتينك استر المورفين .
Di - nicotinic acid ester of morphine.
مثل Nicophine - Vendal  

(101) تتراهيدروكانا بينول : Tetrahydrocannabinol 
1- هيدروكسى - 3- بنتيل - 6 أو 7 و10 و10 أ- رباعى هيدرو -6.6 ,9- ثلاثى مثيل -6- يد- ثنائى بنزو (ب،د) بيران.
1- Hydroxy  -3 pentyl -6a -7,10,10a -tetrahydro-6,6,9 trimethyl - 6H -di-denzo(b,d) pyran.

(102 ) - اس تى بى . دى أو أم : STP ,DOM 
2- أمينو -1- (5.2 - ثنائى ميثوكسى - 4- مثيل ) فنيل بروبان.
2-amino -1-(2.5- dimethoxy -4- methyl ) phenylpropane.

(103) دى م هـ ب : DMHP 
3-(2.1 ثنائى مثيل هيبتيل )-1- هيدروكسى -7, 8 ,9 ,10- رباعى هيدرو -6 ,6 ,9 ثلاثى مثيل - 6 يد - ثنائى بنزو (ب،د) بيران.
3- (1.2 dimethylheptyl )-1- hydroxy -7,8,9,10 - tetrahydro 6,6,9 trimethyl -6H - dibenzo (b,d ) pyran .

(104) سليوسين و سيلوتسين : Psilocine , psilotsin  
3-(2- ثنائى مثيل أمينو أثيل )-4- هيدروكسى اندول 
3- (2- dimethylaminoethyl (-4-hydroxyindole 

( 105) - مسكالين : Mescaline  
3،4،5 ثلاثى ميتوكسى فين اثيل أمين 
3.4.5 - trimethoxyphenethylamine .

(106 ) - باراهكسيل : Parahexyl  
3- هيكسل - 1- هيدروكسى -7،8،9،10 - رباعى هيدرو - 6،6،9 ثلاثى مثيل - 6 يد - ثنائى بنزو (ب،د ) بيران .
3- hexyl - 1- hydroxy -7.8.9.10- tetrahydro -6,6,9- trimethyl - 6H - dibenzo ( b,d ) pyran .

(107 ) - دى أ ت :  DET  
ن ، ن ثنائى أثيل تريبتامين :
 N,n- diethyltryptamine 

(108) - دى م ت  :Big Grin: MT 
ن ، ن ثنائى مثيل تريبتامين :
 N,n- dimethyltryptamine 

(109 ) ميكلو كوالون
 Mecloqualone 
3- (اورثو - كلورفنيل )-2- مثيل -4-( 3يد ) كينازولينون 
3-(o-Chlorphenyl )-2- methyl - 4- (3H ) - quinazolinone 

(110 ) تينو سيكلدين : Tenocyclidine  
1- [1-(2-ثينيل ) سيكلوهكسيل]بيبريدين 
1-]1-(2-thienyl ) cyclohexy [piperidine
مثل : TCP

(111 ) - روليسيكلدين :
 Rolicyclidine
1- [1-فنيل سيكلوهكسيل] بيروليدين 
1- (1-phenycyclohexy) pyrrolidine
مثل : PHF or PCPY 

(112 ) - اتيسيكلدين : Eticyclidine
ن - أثيل -1- فنيل سيكلوهكسيل أمين .
N-ethyl -1- phenycyclohexyamine 
مثل : PCE 

(113 ) - بنزفيتامين : Benzfetamine 
ن- بنزيل - ن- ألفا - ثنائى مثيل فين اثيل أمين .
N-benzyl- N-a - dimethlphenethylamine 
بذاتها وأملاحها بذاتها فى جميع اشكالها الصيدلية المختلفة .

(114) - الفناتيل : Alfentanil  
ن- [1-[2-(4-اثيل - 5.4- ثنائى هيدرو -5 أوكسو- 1يد- تترازول - 1-يل]-4-(ميثوكسى مثيل )-4- بيريدنيل]-ن- فنيل بروباناميد .
N- {1-{2-(4-ethyl-4.5-dihydro-5- oxo-1H-tetrazol-1-y1) ethyl }-4-( methoxymethyl-4-piperidinyl} -N- phenylpropanamide
مثل : Rapifen 

(115) برول امفتيامين  : Brolamfetamine (DOB ) 
داى ميثوكسى برمو امفتيامين 
 :Big Grin: imethoxybromoamfetamine
(+) -4-برمو-5.2-ثنائى ميثوكسى - ألفا- مثيل فين اثيل امين 
(+)-4-bromo-2.5-¬¬Dimethoxy-a- methlphenethylamine
أو 
5.2- ثنائى ميثوكسى- 4-بروموا مفيتامين -¬¬Dimethoxy
2.5-¬¬Dimethoxy-4- bromoamphetamine.

(116 ) تينا مفيتامين : Tenamfetamine (MDA)
ميثيلين ثنائى أوكسى امفيتامين : 
Methylenedioxyamphetamine
الفا - مثيل - 4.3- ( مثيلين ثنائى اوكسى ) فين اثيل امين 
a- methyl-3.4(methyllenedioxy ) phenethylamine 

(117) -بنتازوسين : Pentazocine 
1،2،3،4،5،6،- سداسى هيدرو- 6،11 - ثنائى مثيل -3-(3-مثيل -2-بيوتنيل )-6.2 ميثانو-3- بنزازوسين -8-أول.
1,2,3,4,5,6 - hexahydro-6.11-dimethyl-3-(3-methyl-2-butenyl) 2.6-methano-3-benzazocin-8-OL.
و المعروف تحت اسم سوسيجون ، فورترال ، تالوين .
SoSegon , Fortral. Talwin .

(118)- سوفنيانيل :Sufenyanil 
ن-} 4-( ميتوكسى مثيل )-1-} 2-(3تينيل ) - اثيل { -4-بيبريديل] بروبيونانيليد.
N-{ 4-( methoxymethyl) -1-{2-(2-Thienyl)-ethyl}-4-piperidyl} propionanilide.

(119 ) - ثيوفنتانيل : Thiofentanyl 
ن-[1-[2-(2-ثينيل )اثيل-4-بيبريديل]بروبيوتانيليد 
N-{ 1-(2-(2-Thienyl}-4-piperidyl propionanilide.

(120) - فنيتلين : Fenetylline 
7-[2-( الفا- مثيل فين اثيل ) امينو ] اثيل ] ثيوفيللين
7-{ 2-{(a - methylphenethyl) amino } ethyl} theophylline .

( 121) - الفا مثيل فنيتانيل : Alpha methylfentanyl 
ن- [ 1-(الفا- مثيل فين اثيل ) -4-بييريديل )بروبيونا نيليد 
N-{1-(a-methylphenethyl)-4-piperidyl} propionanilide.

( 122) -بارا- فلوروفنتاتيل : Para- fluoro fentanyl
4-فلورو-ن-(1-فين اثيل -4-بيريديل ) بروبيونانيليد 
4-fluoro-N-(1-phenethyl-4-piperidyl) propionanilide

(123)-بيتا-هيدروكسى فنتانيل:Beta -hydroxy fentanyl 
ن- [ 1-(بيتا هيدروكسى فين اثيل  ) -4-بييريديل )بروبيونا نيليد 
N-{1-(beta hydroxy fentanyl)-4-piperidyl} propionanilide.

(124)- بيتا - هيدروكسى -3- مثيل فنتانيل :
 Beta - hydroxy-3- methyl fentanyl 
ن- [ 1-(بيتا هيدروكسى فين اثيل  ) -3- مثيل-4-بييريديل )بروبيونا نيليد 
N-{1-(beta- hydroxy phenethyl )-3- methyl-4-piperidyl} propio-nani-lide.

(125)-3- مثيل فنتانيل : 3- Methyl fentanyl

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ن-(3-مثيل -1-فين اثيل-4- بيبريديل ) بروبيونا نيليد 
N-(3-methyl-1-phenethyl-4-piperidyl} propionanilide.

(126) - كاثيون : Cathinone 
(-)- الفا- إمينو بروبيوفينون 
(-) - alpha- aminopropiophenone
(-)- (كب) -2- إمينو بروبيوفينون 
or (-) -(S)-2- aminopropiophenone

(127) - ميثا كاثيون : Methcathinone  
2- ( مثيل أمينو )- 1- فنيل بروبان -1- واحد 
2- (methylamimo )1-phenylpropan -1-one
مثل : Ephedrone افيدرون

(128) – اتريبتامين : Etryptamine  
3-(2- أمينو بوتيل ) اندرول
3-(2-aminobutyl)indole

(129) - أمينوركس : Aminorax 
2- أمينو- 5- فنيل-2- أوكسازولين 
2- amino -5-phenyl-2-oxazoline

(130)-4- مثيل أمينوركسى : 4-Methylaminorax 
(+) مقرون -2-أمينو -4-مثيل-5-فنيل-2-أوكسازولين 
(+)cis-2-amino-4-methyl-4-methyl-5-pgenyl-2-oxazoline.

(131) - (1) الفلونترازيبام ومستحضراتها
fluintrazepam 
5(و-فلوروفينيل)-(1،3- داى - هيدرو-1-ميثيل -7نترو-2هـ-1،4 - بنزودايازين -2-اون) 
5-(0-Fluorophenyl) -1-3-Dihydro-1-Methyl-7-Nitro-2H -1.4 Benzodi-azebpin-2-ONE )
وكذلك أى مستحضر أو مخلوط أو مستخلص أو أى مركب آخر يحتوى على إحدى المواد المدرجة فى هذا الجدول أو أى أملاحها أو نظائرها أو اثيراتها أو أملاح النظائر والأستيرات لهذه المواد وبأى نسبة كانت مالم ينص على نسبة محددة .

( 132 ) داى هيدرو أترفين ( 2 )DIHYDROETROPHINE  
7.8-dihydro- 7- (1-(r) hydroxy-1- methylbutyl ) -6.17-endoetha - notetrahydrooripavine
7.8 - ثنائى هيدرو -7- ألفا -(1-(أر)- هيدروكسى - 1 مثيل بيوتيل)14.6-اندوايثانوتتراهيدروأوربيافين.

( 133 ) ريمفنتانيل Remifentanil
1-(2-methoxycarbonyl-ethyl)-4-(phenylpropionylamino)-pi-peridine-4- carboxylicd methyl ester 
1-(2- ميثوكسى كاربونيل - ايثيل )-4-(فنيل بروبيونيل أمينو ) بيبريدين -4- كاربوكسيليك اسيد مثيل استر .

( 134 ) ايسوميرات Isomers جميع المواد المدرجة بالجدول الأول .

( 135 ) استرات وايثرات Ethers and Esters جميع المواد المدرجة بالجدول الأول .

( 136 ) أملاح جميع المواد المدرجة بالجدول الأول بما فيها أملاح الاسترات و الاثيرات الايسوميرات فى حالة وجود هذه الأملاح .

( 137 ) ستيروايسوميرات Stereisomers  جميع المواد المدرجة بالجدول الأول .

( 138 ) دى أم أيه ( 1 )
( + ) 5.2 – ثنائى ميثوكسى – ألفا – ميثيل فين إيثل أمين 
1. DMA
( + ) – 2.5 di methoxy – a – methIphenethy Lamine 

( 139 ) أم دى أم أيه 
( + ) ن . ألفا – ثنائى ميثيل – 4.3 ( ميثلين – ثنائى أوكسى ) فين ايثيل أمين 
2. MDMA
( + ) n , a dimethyl 3.4 ( methylene – dioxy ) phenethy Ia mine 

( 140 ) أم أم دى أيه 
2. ميثوكسى – الفا – ميثيل – 5.4 – ( ميثيلين ثنائى أوكسى ) فين اثيل أمين .
3- MMDA 
2- methoxy – a – methy – 4.5- ( methylenedioxy ) phene thyIamine .

( 141 ) ن – أثيل أم دى أيه 
( + ) – ن – إثيل – ألفا – ميثيل 4.3 ( ميثيلين ثنائى أوكسى ) فين اثيل أمين .
4- N – ethyl MDA :
( + ) – N – ethyl – a – methyl – 3.4 ( methlenedioxy ) phene thlamine .
( 142 ) ن – هيدروكسى أم دى أيه 
( + ) – ن ( ألفا – مثيل 4.3 ( ميثيلين ثنائى أوكسى ) فين أثيل ) هيدروكسيل أمين .
5- N hydroxy MDA :
( + ) – N – ( a – methl – 3.4 ( methylenedioxy ) phenethyl ) hydoxy Lamine .

( 143 ) بى أم أيه 
بى – ميثوكسى – الفا – ميثيل أفين – اثيل أمين 
6. PMA :
p – methoxy – a – methy l phenethy lamine 

( 144 ) ليفا أمفيتامين 
( - ) ( ار ) – الفا ميثيل فين اثيل أمين .
7. levomethamphetamine :
( - ) ( R ) – methlphenethy lamine 

( 145 ) ليفوميثامفيتامين 
( - ) – ن ، ألفا – ثنائى ميثيل فين أثيل أمين 
8. levomethamphetamine :
( - ) N- a – dimethyl – phenethylamine 

( 146 ) تى أم أيه 
( + ) 5.4.3 ثلاثى ميثوكسى – ألفا – ميثيل فين اثيل أمين .
9- TMA :
( + ) 3.4.5 – trimethoxy – a – dimethyl – phenethylamine 

( 147 ) اتيل أمفاتين 
ن – اثيل ألفا – ميثيل فين اثيل أمين .
10. Etilamphitamine : 
N- ethylamphetamine
N – ethl – a – methylphenethylamine 

( 148 ) دى أو إى تى 
( + ) 4 – اثيل – 5.2 – ثنائى ميثوكسى ألفا فين إيثيل أمين 
11. DOET :
( + ) 4- ethyl – 2.5 dimethoxy – a – phenethylamine .
ينشر هذا القرار فى الوقائع المصرية ، ويعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره . صدر فى 5/7/2001 .
وزير الصحة والسكان


الجدول رقم (2)
المستحضرات المستثناه
من النظام المطبق على المواد المخدرة *12

(1) مستحضرات المورفين 
1. لبوس يودوفورم  والمورفين  ( للبوس واحد )
0.32  ............................ يودو فورم 
.016  ............................ كلوريدات المورفين 
كمية كافية      ………………    زبدة الكاكاو لغاية جرام و احد .


2. لصقة الأفيون 
20     ..........................................      راتنج لامى
30     ..........................................      تربنتينا 
15     جمع أصفر ..................................................  .
18     مسحوق لبان ذكر  ...........................................
10     مسحوق الجاوى ..............................................
5       مسحوق الافيون ..............................................
2       بلسم البيرو ..................................................  .

3- لصقة الأفيون : 
25     خلاصة  افيون ................................ ..........
25     راتنج لامى منقى  ................................ .......
50     
لصقة الرصاص الصمغية  ...............................
4- لصقة الأفيون   للبوس الواحد      
8       ........................................        راتنج لامى
15     ..........................................      تربنتينا عادة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

5       جمع أصفر .................................................
8       لبان دكر مسحوق .......................................
4       جاوى مسحوق................................ ........
2       مسحوق الافيون ................................ ..........
90     بلسم البيرو ................................ ..............
5- لصقة الأفيون 
10     مسحوق  الافيون  الناعم ................................
90     لصقة راتينجيه .........................................
6- لصقة الأفيون  ( انظر التركيب  تحت رقم 5 ) 
      مخلوط بغيرها من اللصقات الواردة بالفاروماكوبيا البريطانية 
أو بكودكس الصيدلة البريطانى 

7- مروخ الأفيون 
500 ملليمتر   صبغة الأفيون ........................................... 
500 ملليمتر   مروخ صابونى............................................

8- مروخ الأفيون ( انظر التركيب الوارد تحت رقم 7 ) 
     مخلوط بأحد المروخات الواردة بالفارماكوبيا البريطانية أو بكودكس الصيدلة البريطانى .
9 - مروخ الأفيون النوشادرى - مروخ الكافور النوشادرى
30     صبغة الافيون ............................................
5       مروخ البلادونا ..........................................
5       محلول النوشادر المركز .....................................
100   مروخ صابونى كمية كافية لغاية ............................

10 - مروخ الأفيون النوشادرى
نفس التركيب الوارد تحت رقم 9 مخلوطا بأحد المروخات الواردة بالفارماكوبيا البريطانية أو بكودكس الصيدلة البريطانى .
11 - عجائن كاوية للأعصاب ومستحضرات 
تحتوى عدد املاح المورفين أو أملاح المورفين والكوكايين ، على ما لا يقل عن 25 % من الأحماض الزرنيخية و يدخل فى صنعها كربوزوت أو فينول بالمقدار اللازم لتكون متماسكة على شكل عجينة .

12- حبوب مضادة للإسهال  
0.648 جرام  .........................................       كافور  
0.013 جرام  ...........................  خلات الرصاص 
0.162 جرام  ...........................  تحت نترات البزموت 
0.648 جرام  حمض التنيك ....................................
0.020 جرام  مسحوق الافيون ...................................

13- حبوب الديجيتالا والأفيون المركبة 
.031 جرام    مسحوق أوراق الديجيتالا  .........................
0.019 جرام  مسحوق الافيون ...................................
0.013 جرام  مسحوق عرق الذهب ..............................
0.078 جرام  كبريتات الكينين ...................................
كمية كافية      شراب الجلوكوز لعمل 12 حبة ....................

14- حبوب الزئبق : 
30.089       مع الأفيون : حبوب الزئبق  ...........................
0.19  مسحوق الافيون لعمل 12 حبة .........................

15- حبوب الزئبق مع الطباشير والأفيون :
مسحوق عرق الذهب بالأفيون .............................  0.078
(  تركيب هذا المسحوق مبين تحت رقم 21 ) 
0.078 جرام  مسحوق الزئبق بالطباشير  ..................
كمية كافية      سكر لبن ..........................................
كمية كافية      شراب الجلوكوز كمية كافية لعمل 12 حبة .......

16- حبوب عرق الذهب مع بصل العنصل 
مسحوق عرق الذهب بالأفيون ........................  30
( تركيب هذا المسحوق مبين تحت رقم 21 ) 
10     مسحوق بصل العنصل ............................
10     راتنج نوشادرى مسحوق ..........................
كمية كافية      شراب الجلوكوز .

17- حبوب كلور الزئبقيك بالأفيون 
كلورور الزئبقيك المسحوق .......................... 0.10 
خلاصة الأفيون ...................................... 0.20 
خلاصة عرق النجيل ................................ 0.20
مسحوق عرقسوس كمية كافية لعمل 10 حبات .

18- حبوب يودور الزئبقوز بالأفيون 
0.50 جرام    يودور الزئبقوز الحديث التحضير....................
0.20 جرام    مسحوق الأفيون .....................................
0.3  جرام     مسحوق عرقسوس ..................................

عسل أبيض لعمل 10 حبات .                            كمية كافية
19- حبوب الرصاص مع الأفيون 
80  جرام      خلات الرصاص المسحوق ..........................
18  جرام      مسحوق الأفيون ....................................
8   جرام        شراب الجلوكوز أو كمية كافية .....................
20- حبوب التربنتينا المركبة 
0.05  أفيون ................... ...........................
2.05  كبريتان الكينين .....................................
3.00  ميعة سائلة  ........................................
8.00  تربنتينا .............................................


كربونات المغنزيوم لعمل مائة حبة                          كمية كافية
21- مسحوق عرق الذهب المركب ( مسحوق دوفر )
10.00         مسحوق عرق الذهب ..................................
10.00         مسحوق الأفيون ........................................
80.00         مسحوق كبريتات البوتاسيوم ............................

 22- مخاليط مسحوق دوفر ( انظر التركيب الوارد تحت رقم 21 مع الزئبق الطباشيرى أو الأسبرين أو الفيناستين أو الكينين وأملاحه أو بيكربونات الصودا 

23- مسحوق الكينو المركب  
75 جرام       مسحوق الكينو .....................................
5  جرام         مسحوق الأفيون .....................................
20 جرام       مسحوق القرفة ......................................
24- اقماع الرصاص المركبة : 
2.4    خلات الرصاص المسحوق .............................
8.-     مسحوق الأفيون ........................................
زبدة الكاكاو لعمل 12 قمعا زنة كل منها حوالى جرام .    كمية كافية

25 - أقراص مضادة للزكام رقم 2 : 
0.043         مسحوق الأفيون ........................................
0.022         كبريتات الكينين ............. ..........................
0.022         كلوريدات النشادر .....................................
0.022         كافور ..................................................
0.043         خلاصة أوراق البلادونا ..............................
0.043         خلاصة جذور خانق الذئب ............................

26- اقراص مضادة للإسهال رقم 2 : 
0.016         مسحوق الأفيون ........................................
0.016         كافور ..................................................
0.08  مسحوق عرق الذهب ..................................
0.011         خلات الرصاص .......................................

27 - أقراص مضادة للدوسنطاريا :  
0.013         مسحوق الأفيون ........................................
0.648         مسحوق عرق الذهب  .................................
0.324         مسحوق الذئبق الحلو  ...................................
0.324         خلات الرصاص  .......................................
0.194         بزموت بيتانافاتول ......................................


28- أقراص الزئبق مع الأفيون  : 
0.065         كلورور الزئبقوز المسحوق  ..........................
0.065         أكسيد الأنتيمون المسحوق  ...........................
0.065         مسحوق جذور عرق الذهب  ..........................
0.065         مسحوق الأفيون  .....................................
0.065         سكر لبن .............................................
كمية كافية      محلول الجيلاتين لعمل قرص واحد 

29- أقراص الرصاص مع الأفيون 
19.44         مسحوق خلات الرصاص الناعم   ...................
3.24  مسحوق الأفيون ........................................
6.48  سكر مكرر مسحوق ....................................
3.60 محلول الثيويرومين الأثيرى ..................
0.90  كول ..............................................
          30- أقراص الرصاص مع الأفيون
.195  سكر الرصاص ...................................
0.060         مسحوق الأفيون ........................................
?
محلول الجيلاتين لعمل قرص واحد                        كمية كافية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

31 - مرهم العفص المركب 
          مسحوق العفص الناعم ..................................      20
          خلاصة  الأفيون ........................................      4
          ماء مقطر ................................................     16
          لانولين ..................................................      10
          برافين أصفر رخو .......................................     50
          32 - مرهم العفص المركب 

انظر التركيب الوارد تحت رقم 31 المخلوط بغيره من المراهم واللصقات الواردة بالفارماكوبيا البريطانى أو بكودكس الصيدلة البريطانى

          33 - مرهم العفص مع الأفيون 
2.005         مرهم  العفص ....... ..................................
7.075         مسحوق  الأفيون ........................................


34- مرهم العفص مع الأفيون : 
 انظر التركيب الوارد تحت رقم 33 المخلوط بغيره من المراهم واللصقات الواردة بالفارماكوبيا البريطانى أو بكودكس الصيدلة البريطانى 

35- ياترين - 105 
( حامض يودو أو كسيكينولاييك سلفونيك ) مضافا اليه 5% أفيون .
(ب) مستحضرات الديكوديد : 
محاليا الكارديازول ديكوديد : 
محلول يحتوى على مالا يقل عن 10% من الكارديازول مالايزيد على 0.5% من أحد أملاح الديكوديد .
( ج) مستحضرات تلايكودال : 
          1- أقراص مضادة للأفيون 
1 جرام          أيكودال ...............................................
35 جرام       مسحوق  جنطيانا .....................................
20 جرام       مسحوق عرق الذهب .................................
20 جرام       كربيتات الكينين .......................................
5 جرام          كافايين ...............................................
25 جرام       سكر لبن ..............................................
ملاحظة : يحظر عرض هذا المستحضر على الجمهور باسم مستحضر مضاد للأفيون .
2- أقراص ب . ب المركبة :
0.0324       مسحوق برياريس عادى ................................
0.0013       جوز مقئ ..........................................
0.032         أيكودال...........................................  .......
0.0648       عرق الذهب ............................................
0.0013       راوند ..................................................
0.0324       مسحوق القرفة المركب .................................
0.0032       طابشير عطرى .......................................
          (د) مستحضرات الكوكايين 
          1- حقن برناتزيك 
0.03  ( أ ) بى سياتور الزئبق 
0.02      كوكايين ........................................
0.03  (ب) سكسيناميد الزئبق ..................................
0.01      كوكايين .......................................
2- حقن ستيلا : 
0.03  (أ) سكسيناميد الزئبق ..................................
0.01  كلوريدات  الكوكايين ...................................
0.05  ( ب) سكسيناميد الزئبق .................................
0.03  كلوريدات  كوكايين .....................................


3- بى بورات الصودا المركب مع الكوكايين
على شكل أقراص صلبة تحتوى على الأكثر على 0.2% من أحد أملاح الكوكايين مع ما لا يقل عن 20% من البورق ومع لا يقل عن 20% من الأنتيبيرين أو من غيرها من المواد المسكنة المماثلة وما لا يزيد عن 40% من المواد المحسنة للطعم ولا يزيد وزن القرص عن جرام و احد 
4- عجائن كاوية للأعصاب 
مستحضرات تحتوى - عدا أملاح الكوكايين أو أملاح الكوكايين 
والمورفين - على ما لا يقل عن 25 % من الأحماض الزرنيخية ويدخل فى صنعها كربوزوت أو فينول بالمقدار اللازم لتكون متماسكة على شكل عجينة .
5- أقراص كوكايين أتروبين .
تحتوى كل منها على 0.0003 جرام من أحد أملاح الكوكايين على الأكثر وعلى 0.0003 جرام من أحد أملاح الأتروبين على الأقل .
0.0003       كبريتات الاتروبين ...............................
0.0003       كلوريدات الكوكايين ...............................
0.0003       سكر المن .........................................
0.0036       زنة القرص الواحد ...............................
ونسبة الكوكايين فيه 8.3 % 
6- أقراص للصوت : 
كلوريدات البوتاس 
          يورق : 
0.0025       كوكايين ..............................................
0.335         زنة القرص الواحد ....................................

( هـ ) مستحضرات قاعدتها خلاصة أو صبغة القنب الهندى .
المستحضرات التى قاعدتها خلاصة أو صبغة القنب الهندى التى لا تستعمل إلا من الظاهر .0            

الجدول رقم (3) *13
فى المواد التى تخضع لبعض قيود الجواهر المخدرة(1)
( أ ) المواد الأتية وكذلك مستحضراتها التى تحتوى على أى مادة من هذه المواد بكمية تزيد عن 100 ملليجرام فى الجرعة الواحدة ويتجاوز تركيزها فى المستحضر الواحد عن 2.5% مالم ينص على غير ذلك .
(1) أثيل مورفين 
Ethyl morphinr :
3-  أثيل مورفين 
Ethyl morphinr :
مثل : 
Dionine 

(2) استيل ثنائى أيدرو كودايين 
Acetyl dihydrocodeine : 
6- أسيتوكسى - 3- ميثوكسى -ن - مثيل - 5.4 - أبوكسى - مورفينان
6- acetoxy -3- -methoxy- N-methyl - 4.5- epoxy - morphinan 
مثل : Acetylcodone                                                       


( 3)   ثنائى إيدرو  كودايين :
Dihydrocodeine : 
6- أيدروكسى - 3- ميثوكسى -ن - مثيل - 5.4 - أبوكسى - مورفينان
6- hydroxy -3- -methoxy- N-methyl - 4.5- epoxy - morphinan 
مثل :
Dihydrin - paracodin : 

(4) فولكودين :
Pholcodine
مورفو لنييل أثيل مورفين :
 Morpholinylethyl morphine
أو 
بيتا -4-مورفو لنييل أثيل مورفين :
Beta 4- Morpholinylethyl morphine
مثل : Necodin                    

(5) كودايين : 
Codeine :
3- مثيل مورفين :
3- methyl morphine
مثل : 
Methyl morphine.

(6) نور كودايين 
Nor : codeine
ن- ديمثيل كودايين 
N- demethyl codeine.

(7) نيكو ثنائى كودايين : 
Nicodicodine : 
6- نيكو تنيل ثنائى أيدرو كودايين : 
6- Nicotinyldihyrododeine :
أو 
أستر حمض النيكوتنيك لثنائى أيدرو كودايين : 
Nicotinic acid ester of dihyrododeine   
مثل : 
N.I.H 8238- RC 174 
( ب ) المادة الآتية ومستحضراتها التى تحتوى على اكثر من 100 ملليجرام بالجرعة الواحدة مع ما يساويها على الأقل من مادة المثيل سلبولوز ما لم ينص على غير ذلك .
- بروبيرام : 
Propiram .
ن- (1- مثيل - 2- بيبريد نواثيل )-ن- 2-بيبريل بروبيد ناميد .
N- (1- methyl - 2-piperidinoethyl ) -N-2- pyridyl - propionamide.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

1- مادة أمفيبرامون 
Amphepramon 
-2-( ثنائى أيثيل أمينو ) بيروبيوفينون 
-2-Diethylamino propiophenone

(2) ( 1 ) مادة الفلونترازيبام
Fluinitrazepam .
5-(و-فلوروفينيل )-3.1-داى - هيدرو - 1- مثيل -7 نيترو 2هـ -4.1 -بنزوديازيين -2-أون .
5-O- Flurophenyl - 1.3dihydro-1-methyl 7 -nitro-2H-1.4 ben-zodiazepin -2- one, 
-(2) جميع مشتقات البنزودبازينيز  ومستحضراتها 
Benzodiazepines     -
 (3) مادة كيتامين وأملاحها ومستحضراتها Ketamine                      

الجدول رقم (4)
الحد الأقصى لكميات الجواهر المخدرة الذى لا يجوز للأطباء البشريين وأطباء الأسنان الحائزين على دبلوم أو بكالوريس
تجاوزه فى وصفة طبية و احدة *14

جرام   
0.60  (1) الأفيون ..............................................
          (2)(1) ..................................................
          (أ) أقراص المورفين أو أملاحها Morphine -  420 ملليجرام ( أربعمائه و عشرون ملليجرام )..............
          (ب) أمبولات المورفين أو أملاحها Morphine -  60 ملليجرام ( ستون ملليجرام ).............................
0.02  (3) داى أستيل المورفين ( أسيتو مورفين ، ديامورفين ديافورم ، هيروين وأملاحه ...............................
0.06  (4) بنزويل المورفين و أملاحه وكافة استرات المورفين الأخرى أملاحه .........................................
جرام
0.10 (5)  بنزويل المورفين ( بيرونين ) وأملاحه وكافة أوكسيدات الأثير الموروفينية الأخرى والأملاحها فيما عدا أيثيل المورفين ( ديونين ) وموثيل المورفين ( كودايين ) ..................................................  ... 
0.06  (6) داى هيدروديزوكسى مورفين ( ديزومورفين ) ....
0.15  (7) التباين وأملاحه .....................................
0.20  (8) ز- أوكسى مورفين جينو مورفين ومركباته ، وكذا المركبات المورفينية الأخري ذات الأزوت الخماسي للتكافؤ 
0.06  (9 ) داي هيدو أوكسي كودينون وأملاحه ( كالايكو دال )
واستراته وأملاح هذه الأسترات ........................
0.06  داي هيدروكودينون وأملاحه ( كالديكوديد ) وأستراته وأملاحه هذه الأسترات ....................................
0.01 داي هيدرومورفينيون  وأملاحة ( كالديكوديد ) وأستراته وأملاح هذه الأسترات .....................................
0.06
          اسيتلو داي هيدروكودينون أو أستيلو داي ميثيلو داي هيدرو تباين وأملاحه كالأسيد يكون وأسترات وأملاح هذه الأسترات .................................................
0.06  داي هيدرو مورفين وأملاحه ( كالبارامورفان ) وأستراته وأملاح هذه الأسترات ....................................

0.10 (10) الكوكايين وكافة أملاحه :
للإستعمال الباطني ........................................
0.40 للإستعمال الظاهري ........................
          بشرط أن يوصف في مركب لا تزيد نسبته فيه عن أربعة في المائة .
0.10  (11) الأكجونين وكافة أملاحة وأستراته وأملاح هذه الأسترات 
0.65  (12) أسترايثيلي لحمض ميثيل -1- فينيل -4 بيبريدين كاربوكسليك - 4 ( بيثدين ) وجميع أملاحه وهو كذلك
 ( ريميرول ودولانتين ) ....................
0.60  (13) الفنب الهندي " كانابيس ساتيفا " .....................
 0.20 راننج القنب الهندي ..........................
0.20  خلاصة القنب الهندي .........................
ملليمتر 
 0.60 خلاصة القنب الهندي السائلة ..................
 4.00 صبغة القنب الهندي ............................
جرام   
0.30  (14) ميثيل داي هيدرومورفينون وأملاحة المعروف باسم كلوريدات الميتوبون أو بأسماء أخري
0.125         (15) داي فينيل - 4.4 داي ميثيل أمينو -6 هيبتانون -3 ومعروف أيضا تحت اسم داي ميثيل أمينو -6 داي فينيل -4,4 هبتانون -3 ( ميتادون ) وجميع أملاحه وهو أيضا فيزيتون وبولاميدون ......................................
0.250         (16) داي فينيل -4,4 مورفوليتو -6 هيبتانون - 3  ومعروف أيضا تحت أسم مورفولينو داي فينيل - 4,4 هيبتانون -3 ( فينادكسون ) وجميع أملاحه وهو أيضا هيبتا لجين 
(17)(1) أمبول ماكسيتون ( Maxiton Amp.) عدد 6 أمبول.
(18) أقراص ماكسيتون (Maxiton Tab. ) عدد 30 قرص 
(19) أقراص اكتدرون ( Aktedron Tab. ) عدد 30 قرص(1) (1)
(20) أقراص دوريدين ( Doriden Tab. ) عدد 30 قرص
(21) أمبول أموباربيتال صوديوم مثل ( Amytal Amp. )  عدد 6 أمبول .
(22) أقراص أو كبسول أموربار بيتال مثل (mytal Amp ) عدد 6 أمبول .
(23) أمبول مثيل فيتدات مثل (Ritalin Amp  ) 5 أمبول
(24) أقراص مثيل فنيدات مثل (Ritalin Tap ) 30قرص (2) 
(25) أقراص سيكوباربيتال مثل (Seconal Cap) 30 قرص.
(26) أمبول ميثامفيتامين مثل (Methedrin Amp ) 5أمبول
(27) أقراص ميثامفيتامين مثل( Methedrin Amp) 5أمبول
          (28) البنتازوسين ( 150 ملليجرام ) (1) 
وتصرف هذه المستحضرات فى عبواتها الأصلية .

الجدول رقم (5)
النباتات  الممنوع زراعتها *15

(1) القنب الهندى " كانابيس ساتيفا " ذكرا كان أو أنثى بجميع مسمياته مثل الحشيش أو الكمنجة أو البانجو أو غير ذلك من الأسماء التى قد تطلق عليه .

(2) الخشخاش " باباقير سومنيفيرم " بجميع أصنافه ومسمياته مثل الأفيون أو أبو النوم أو غير ذلك من الأسماء التى قد تطلق عليه .

(3) جميع أنواع جنس البابافير .
(4) الكوكا “ ايروثروكسيلوم كوكا “ بجميع أصنافه ومسمياته .
(5) القات بجميع أصنافه ومسمياته .

الجدول رقم (6)
أجزاء النباتات المستثناة من أحكام هذا القانون *16
(1) ألياف سيقان نبات القنب الهندي .
(2) بذور القنب الهندي المحموسة حمسا يكفل عدم إنباتها.
(3) بذور الخشخاش المحموسة حمسا يكفل عدم إنباتها
(4) رؤوس الخشخاش المجرحة الخالية من البذور. 234

----------

